# Conservative News Corner Thread



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Okay, admittedly, I wanted to start this LAST Monday, but got caught up in doing stupid stuff so I'm a week late on this lol. So what is the purpose of this thread? Well, after the closure of the "Joe Biden is the 46th President" thread, and after reading a lot of the responses, I got an idea to try a little experiment on here. I've noticed this place is like, 85% liberal, 15% conservative, but I wanna see if I can red pill and/or just have healthy (pfft) discussions from my side of the fence to the blue side. I'm not the best in wanting to communicate on what I want to say at times, but I know dozens of others who can do the job amazingly. Yes I have my own opinions that can differ sometimes, but for the most part I agree with them.

The aim of this thread is, if I don't slack, to post videos and news from conservative commentators that I watch and like and see what others think. I'm on other websites on different names, but I want to try this experiment here. Others are also encouraged to post their own news and videos they find, although if this thread does take off, I'm going to be spamming a loooot of videos most likely since the news is so crazy out there and that there is so much to cover. I'm not kidding, this thread could be updated daily with tons of videos, which brings me to my last question before I start: Should I make a post of last weeks news, not everything, just the highlights and the ones I found either enjoyable and interesting, or just start with today's news and such?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 1, 2021)

I can take on a Conservative persona if you want. I'm a chameleon so I can be a conservative or a liberal.


Tax cuts, gun support, stop immigration. Look at me I'm a conservative.


----------



## Kcacc (Jun 1, 2021)

Post whatever you want fam. I'm open to it.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 1, 2021)

Here's a vid about one of my favorite conservative commentators. We don't agree on a lot, but he's well educated and fair in his judgment. Worth checking out!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 1, 2021)

Are you gonna cover folks like Tim Pool who advocate for secession from the union?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Alright! So with the responses so far, I'm gonna post news from today, and maybe along the way post some old stuff? We'll see.



New kink: Masking while sexing.


I'm not surprised, but some might be if they let it sink in.


Hate crimes exist, but the supply does not meet the demand.

Now, here's channels which cover multiple topics in a video.







The last guy is really good and I recommend his channel.

This is really all the tip of the tip of the iceberg, as many topics have been covered in the past and many more will be now and in the future. I'm curious to see where this goes (a lot of trolling and naming calling I see about in the future). So let's end with some more comedy from the left.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIAsKdfuosk

Edit: By the by, I recommend watching these videos whilst doing something else. I listen to them while I workout and it does pass the time.



yuyuyup said:


> Are you gonna cover folks like Tim Pool who advocate for secession from the union?


Maybe. There are a lot of videos, news and all, and I'll try my best to post as much here as I possibly can.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 1, 2021)

I think that folks that want states to secede from the union can hop on a boat and f off to China


----------



## Kcacc (Jun 1, 2021)

Seems interesting. I'll check these out tomorrow when I have the time, since it's 10:40pm where I am right now.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd love to ask what you think "conservative" means to you. Are there necessary stances on certain issues? Do you feel there's any difference between social conservative and financial conservative? Is it possible for mutual agreement with different political perspectives? etc., etc.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Alright! So with the responses so far, I'm gonna post news from today, and maybe along the way post some old stuff? We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, the absolute state of conservative "news" right now.  Clickbait and outrage porn, the lot of it.


----------



## dude1 (Jun 1, 2021)

yuyuyup said:


> Are you gonna cover folks like Tim Pool who advocate for secession from the union?


But this is conservative news corner not center-left disaffected liberal corner.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 1, 2021)

dude1 said:


> But this is conservative news corner not center-left disaffected liberal corner.


Tim Pool is not a leftist in any sense of the word lmao


----------



## forerofore (Jun 1, 2021)

watching "conservative only" media is a bad idea, what you should aim, is to watch diverse media and form your own opinions based on the facts that you find, being "leftist" and being "conservative"... both extremes are bad, your aim should be to be rational, logical and to keep faithful to what can be proven to be the truth vs bullshit that both extremist media sites feed the people.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> I'd love to ask what you think "conservative" means to you. Are there necessary stances on certain issues? Do you feel there's any difference between social conservative and financial conservative? Is it possible for mutual agreement with different political perspectives? etc., etc.





forerofore said:


> watching "conservative only" media is a bad idea, what you should aim, is to watch diverse media and form your own opinions based on the facts that you find, being "leftist" and being "conservative"... both extremes are bad, your aim should be to be rational, logical and to keep faithful to what can be proven to be the truth vs bullshit that both extremist media sites feed the people.


I use conservative as more of a general term. The majority of the conservative party is with the leftists into a one party globalist party shin dig with very few who are true conservatives and even fewer on the left who see this craziness and try to distance themselves from it. When I use conservative, I don't mean it with the likes of rhino's like Mitt Romney and the late John McCain or even Liz Cheney, I mean it for people like Ted Cruz, Majorie Taylor Green (as well as the Orange man who shall not be named lol).



Xzi said:


> Lol, the absolute state of conservative "news" right now.  Clickbait and outrage porn, the lot of it.


So glad you enjoyed the videos! More to come!


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> When I use conservative...I mean it for people like Ted Cruz, Majorie Taylor Green (as well as the Orange man who shall not be named lol).


TBH, given how politicians tend to...say one thing, do another, pretend something else happened instead of what actually happened, and take credit for something else they were actually against, that doesn't really explain anything other than "they say they're republican".

Or, put another way, what objectives and goals do you feel those people are accomplishing that others aren't? and what could they personally be doing to accomplish those objectives and goals better?


----------



## Prior22 (Jun 1, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I can take on a Conservative persona if you want. I'm a chameleon so I can be a conservative or a liberal.
> 
> 
> Tax cuts, gun support, stop immigration. Look at me I'm a conservative.



Tax cuts means less revenue for the government.  Which causes escalating deficits.  That's why deficits ballooned under Reagan, Dubbya and Trump.  They all had a supply side based taxation policy and it failed.

Gun support?  You don't need ar-15's or bump stocks to protect your family.

Stopping immigration?  Wonder who's going to take the farm work your typical american wants nothing to do with.  Conservatives can rally against hispanic immigration all they want but they take the down and dirty jobs most americans wouldn't consider applying for.


Boom.  Just picked apart the entire GOP platform.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> TBH, given how politicians tend to...say one thing, do another, pretend something else happened instead of what actually happened, and take credit for something else they were actually against, that doesn't really explain anything other than "they say they're republican".
> 
> Or, put another way, what objectives and goals do you feel those people are accomplishing that others aren't? and what could they personally be doing to accomplish those objectives and goals better?


Mostly sharing and pointing the hypocrisy of the left, some of the right, and the media news outlets with news and stories they ted to ignore. I labeled this thread with "conservative" since I know it would catch peoples eye to talk or to troll like some are doing lol Personally, I don't really like any of these labels (conservative, democrat, etc.) since you don't have to put a label on doing what's right, but some just use the name in order to get noticed and/or recognition then do their own thing despite what they're called.



Prior22 said:


> Tax cuts means less revenue for the government.  Which causes escalating deficits.  That's why deficits ballooned under Reagan, Dubbya and Trump.  They all had a supply side based taxation policy and it failed.



Because giving the government less power and spending to reduce the nation debt is a completely bad thing.



> Gun support?  You don't need ar-15's or bump stocks to protect your family.



Yes you do, if you want the person or people assaulting your family to stay down instead of waiting 15 minutes to police to arrive when it could be too late.



> Stopping immigration?  Wonder who's going to take the farm work your typical american wants nothing to do with.  Conservatives can rally against hispanic immigration all they want but they take the down and dirty jobs most americans wouldn't consider applying for.



Get rid of unemployment benefits and all the other stuff that people get money to not work and you'll see more people getting jobs, even the dirty ones, in order to feed themselves and make something of themselves. And there are plenty of white american farmers as well, who will hire other Americans who want to do a good job



> Boom.  Just picked apart the entire GOP platform.



Not really, but I'll give you the effort of trying to.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

FYI, this is the guy ya'll voted for, who thinks children are sexy and likes to sniff and grope them.


But I guess that's okay because he's not ORANGE MAN BAD. I mean if you think this is normal, then all hope is truly lost.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> So glad you enjoyed the videos! More to come!


Please don't.  "Megathreads" like this are never gonna work out.  This is basically a shitposting thread for the politically illiterate.  Not to mention that so far I've seen no actual news, just gossip and opinion channels.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Please don't.  "Megathreads" like this are never gonna work out.  This is basically a shitposting thread for the politically illiterate.


Well, I'm gonna see what happens. This is kind of an experiment and I wanna see how fast this could either go up or down. And let's not talk about who and who isn't politically illiterate here, let's just not go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> FYI, this is the guy ya'll voted for, who thinks children are sexy and likes to sniff and grope them.
> 
> 
> But I guess that's okay because he's not ORANGE MAN BAD. I mean if you think this is normal, then all hope is truly lost.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donal...the former president,25 women since the 1970s.
25+ allegations.

Both of em suck but one of them sucks a bit more so you really shouldn't be throwing stones in a glass house.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Well, I'm gonna see what happens. And let's not talk about who and who isn't politically illiterate here, let's just not go down that rabbit hole.


We might as well, because it's just gonna end in arguments and mudslinging eventually.  You don't see anybody posting a "liberal news corner thread," do you?  That's because this entire section is for news.  If you want to actually discuss a certain story or article, make a thread about it and people will discuss it.  Making a thread with no specific topic, only for the general purpose of posting tabloid-esque bullshit and alt-right propaganda, is always going to cause a flaming wreck.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Mostly sharing and pointing the hypocrisy of the left, some of the right, and the media news outlets with news and stories they ted to ignore.


Right, but that's not actually accomplishing anything.

If they said "I'm going to go fishing" but just went and bought something from the store...well, sure, that's hypocrisy. but who cares.

If they said "I'm going to support gun-rights" and then voted against that, sure, that's hypocrisy, but doesn't further the discussion on the US constitution's second amendment. It only informs those who have already made up their mind on the issue. Plus, you know, that's pretty US centric.

Why not "this politician said gun-rights were a human right, but is that true tho? What makes a human right a human right anyway" instead?

My point being, rather than just pointing out hypocrisy, why not actually talk about the issues, why they're important, and how you measure success or failure. I realize that's more work but that's kind of the point of a mega-thread, correct? to generate something of value?

I feel like discussions like this should have a primer for "how to properly evaluate news articles for validity", as well as what all the different political terms mean.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations#:~:text=Donald Trump, the former president,25 women since the 1970s.
> 25+ allegations.
> 
> Both of em suck but one of them sucks a bit more so you really shouldn't be throwing stones in a glass house.


Considering you're using wikipedia and not actual hard proof sources, you bet your hiney I have a lot to say on this. We got videos of Joe Biden putting his hands all over kids, and not in a good way. Have anything the same for Trump other than "she said, he said"?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> We might as well, because it's just gonna end in arguments and mudslinging eventually.  You don't see anybody posting a "liberal news corner thread," do you?  That's because this entire section is for news.  If you want to actually discuss a certain story or article, make a thread about it and people will discuss it.  Making a thread with no specific topic, only for the general purpose of posting tabloid-esque bullshit and alt-right propaganda, is always going to cause a flaming wreck.


Well if the mods don't like it they can close it, that's all.



osaka35 said:


> Right, but that's not actually accomplishing anything.
> 
> If they said "I'm going to go fishing" but just went and bought something from the store...well, sure, that's hypocrisy. but who cares.
> 
> ...


Pointing out the hypocrisy is and can lead to talking about the issues instead of just, you know, ignoring it. You need to point something about first most of the time in order to talk about it, every issue and whether or not people want to talk about has an origin. If you don't believe that, fine, but I'm gonna try my best here.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Pointing out the hypocrisy is and can lead to talking about the issues instead of just, you know, ignoring it.


This forum's leftists are already well aware of the hypocrisy within the Democratic party.  And the staunch liberals aren't gonna listen to the pot calling the kettle black when it comes to hypocrisy, bud.  Trump is a walking contradiction and his followers twist their brains in knots trying to justify that.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> This forum's leftists are already well aware of the hypocrisy within the Democratic party.  And the staunch liberals aren't gonna listen to the pot calling the kettle black when it comes to hypocrisy, bud.  Trump is a walking contradiction and his followers twist their brains in knots trying to justify that.


From what I've seen, that is a big lie that they are aware. And you could say the same thing about Joe Biden, except in that case it would actually be true.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 1, 2021)

I suppose when everyone reasonable is telling you you're wrong, it's important to create a large quantity of poor sources that artificially make it seem like you have something to say.



BitMasterPlus said:


> From what I've seen, that is a big lie that they are aware. And you could say the same thing about Joe Biden, except in that case it would actually be true.


democratic party shit
democratic party mega ultra shit
they suck whichever genitalia you fancy in whatever order repulses you most


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> From what I've seen, that is a big lie that they are aware. And you could say the same thing about Joe Biden, except in that case it would actually be true.


We're aware.  Joe Biden is a neoliberal who throws progressives a tidbit now and then, he's not that complicated.  And nobody's hailing him as the greatest president ever.  It's just that even a literal turd is a breath of fresh air after Trump's been in the room.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> I suppose when everyone reasonable is telling you you're wrong, it's important to create a large quantity of poor sources that artificially make it seem like you have something to say.



That's subjective. Who's to say they are reasonable? It's equally likely they aren't. Just because you agree with the crowd doesn't make them right.



> democratic party shit
> democratic party mega ultra shit
> they suck whichever genitalia you fancy in whatever order repulses you most


For once, something we can agree with I think.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> We're aware.  Joe Biden is a neoliberal who throws progressives a tidbit now and then, he's not that complicated.  And nobody's hailing him as the greatest president ever.  It's just that even a literal turd is a breath of fresh air after Trump's been in the room.


Yes, because the man destroying the country now is so MUCH better than the man who tried to rebuild single handedly and almost did despite 90% of the government and the deep state against him and trying to sabotage his every move.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Yes, because the man destroying the country now is so MUCH better than the man who tried to rebuild single handedly and almost did despite 90% of the government and the deep state against him and trying to sabotage his every move.


The man in charge now isn't responsible for a failed pandemic response that cost us more than 500,000 American lives in just one year.  Trump was always going to be unprepared to handle any real national emergency during his term, but honestly even I had hoped he wasn't going to be *THAT* unprepared.  If a president, _any_ president, fucks up that badly and remains in office, our democracy is no longer functioning properly.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The man in charge now isn't responsible for a failed pandemic response that cost us more than 500,000 American lives in just one year.  Trump was always going to be unprepared to handle any real national emergency during his term, but honestly even I had hoped he wasn't going to be *THAT* unprepared.  If a president, _any_ president, fucks up that badly and remains in office, our democracy is no longer functioning properly.


He knew about the virus and the dems and mainstream media tried to sweep it under the rug, then they used it for totalitarian lockdowns and control. Trump knew about the virus and wanted to tell people in a calm way, but then they blamed him for everything when THEY'RE the ones that fucked up. Our president didn't fail us, it was the corrupt politicians and the sheep who followed them who did. You can believe whatever you want, but that is the truth. They fought with him and blamed him in all their fuck ups instead of backing him up and owning to their mistakes.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> He knew about the virus and the dems and mainstream media tried to sweep it under the rug


What we have on recorded video tells a very different story, sorry.  News outlets were reporting on it for months before Trump said anything, and when he did it was just to downplay case counts.



BitMasterPlus said:


> Our president didn't fail us


He did.  Very specifically, he failed his own supporters most of all.  Biden would not have won Georgia if not for so many Republicans there dying of COVID.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> What we have on recorded video tells a very different story, sorry.  News outlets were reporting on it for months before Trump said anything, and when he did it was just to downplay case counts.
> 
> 
> He did.  Very specifically, he failed his own supporters most of all.  Biden would not have won Georgia if not for so many Republicans there dying of COVID.


You mean the recording talking to his buddies that I'm sure we all do and said, and maybe even said worse? Oh yeah, what a monster. He did not fail his supporters, and as for Georgia and covid and the election, well, those are entire sections of discussion for themselves.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> You mean the recording talking to his buddies that I'm sure we all do and said, and maybe even said worse?


Uhh no, I was talking about the video logs of 2020, daily news and such.



BitMasterPlus said:


> He did not fail his supporters


So you clearly didn't click the link, then.  We have hard data showing that he did.



BitMasterPlus said:


> as for Georgia and covid and the election, well, those are entire sections of discussion for themselves.


Well it's a good thing this thread has no specific topic of discussion then, right?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 1, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Uhh no, I was talking about the video logs of 2020, daily news and such.
> 
> 
> So you clearly didn't click the link, then.  We have hard data showing that he did.
> ...


Considering how there's also data showing states like Texas, having pretty much no covid death, and states like New York, which were locked down and had tons of deaths, I'm sorry I don't quite believe the source you posted. And what did he say in video logs of 2020? That he admitted the allegations or something? Cause I like to see that.
And hey, not saying the election was stolen and that Joe Biden did it, considering he can't even remember his own name, but it's highly suspicious why people don't want us looking into the "cleanest election of all time" if they have nothing to hide, even though we do have every right to, law and everything. Just because some don't agree doesn't mean we can't do it or that it's not gonna happen.

And you still have a 99.99% chance of surviving covid, but it's your choice to be scared of almost nothing.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Texas, having pretty much no covid death


Man you'll really believe anything, huh?



BitMasterPlus said:


> And what did he say in video logs of 2020? That he admitted the allegations or something? Cause I like to see that.


No, it just backs the timeline of the news reporting on COVID way before Trump mentioned it, and his downplaying of the virus in the early days.  Paraphrasing, he said something like, "fourteen cases, soon to be zero" when they were holding people with COVID on a docked cruise liner.  Of course the virus was already in a bunch of states by then, our testing was way behind the curve.



BitMasterPlus said:


> And hey, not saying the election was stolen and that Joe Biden did it, considering he can't even remember his own name, but it's highly suspicious why people don't want *us* looking into the "cleanest election of all time" if they have nothing to hide, even though we do have every right to, law and everything.


*Us* is the operative word there, you and I both know the people running these recent audits are partisan nutjobs and conspiracy theorists entirely in Trump's corner.  Proper recounts and audits are conducted by independent and/or bipartisan organizations.  Otherwise their "findings" cannot be relied upon as accurate or worthwhile.



BitMasterPlus said:


> And you still have a 99.99% chance of surviving covid, but it's your choice to be scared of almost nothing.


500K dead is 500K dead, no matter how you try to minimize that with other (false) statistics.  Terrorist organizations can only dream of achieving that kind of kill count.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> We got videos of Joe Biden putting his hands all over kids, and not in a good way.


And? I'll take it at face value. What does that change? Does that somehow make Trump's involvement with Epstein better? No?
Okay then, so what's your argument? No leftists (leftists do not equal liberal) likes Biden.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BitMasterPlus said:


> Considering how there's also data showing states like Texas, having pretty much no covid death


...

I mean. Unless your telling me that fifty thousand (50,426 to be exact) deaths is "no covid death" which idk. that's quite a lot.
I would post the link but currently can't. too low level. (just look texas covid 19 data. Should bring you to texas's covid19 data website. and download fatalities by county. scroll down, and all the way to the right to see the current amount of total deaths)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and to everyone who thought I was dead. I took a long vacation. decided to change names, realized I couldn't because no name change ability. So here we are now with a new account.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> The aim of this thread is, if I don't slack, to post videos and news from conservative commentators that I watch and like and see what others think.


So...you want to use the political discussion forum section to post clickbait youtube videos rather than formulate your own opinions?

Sure...whatever. I'm not a moderator. I'm dead against it, but ey...I don't mind ignoring this thread like I did with the "Biden is now the president" thread(1).
But lemme ask you this: would you be interested if I barfed up what's in my political youtube suggestions, with little more than a "DISCUSS!!!" at the end?
For reference: this shit is currently in my suggestion box regarding US politics:
* poll: 28% of republicans believe core Q-anon beliefs
* Ted Cruz humiliates himself with misstep live on Fox
* Trump Sliding Dramatically Toward Online Irrelevance
* Republicans Panic As Bide Fails To Anger Their Base

I ain't going to watch it all myself, so I don't try to push it to others. At best, I write a blog post about it that mostly everyone else ignores. But ey...you go ahead with your opinion.



BitMasterPlus said:


> I've noticed this place is like, 85% liberal, 15% conservative,


Ugh. In case you're wondering why this 'll be my last post in this thread: it's because of this bullshit. "I'm a conservative and everyone disagreeing with me is liberal"...is that the sort of binary divide those commenters teach you?
I'm not a fucking liberal. I'm a socialist with tendencies towards ecology. Liberals and the democratic party (yes, including Biden) are too rightwing for my taste. It just doesn't show as much because the discussion on US territory is usually between "the right" and "extreme right pretending to be civil".



(1): okay, I'm not entirely honest. I checked it once in a week or so, just to see if it was still a dumpster fire. It always was


----------



## smf (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Mostly sharing and pointing the hypocrisy of the left,



Isn't it hypocritical to point out hypocrisy when everyone is hypocritical?

The left isn't more hypocritical, the contradictions in the people you support just appear to make sense to you because you support them. It's basic human psychology.

I don't know how those on the right square the hypocrisy between pro life, anti immigration & pro death penalty. To me it's an example of black and white thinking, which is an indication of many mental health issues.

Centrists endlessly argue over how one is more important than the other, which makes them seem a weaker option but it allows society to evolve. If you have rigid thinking (another indication of mental health issues) then you're not going to like that.

It's quite common for people to shift from the left when they are younger to the right when they are older, which could either be experience or due to decline in mental function.


----------



## dude1 (Jun 1, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Tim Pool is not a leftist in any sense of the word lmao


Not far left.
But he’s not conservative socially or economically.
he believes in progressive tax, he believes in socialized healthcare, regulations and restrictions on businesses.
Unless you’re arguing that those are conservative/right wing issues now I think the fairest assessment of his political alignment is center left libertarian.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 1, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Considering you're using wikipedia and not actual hard proof sources, you bet your hiney I have a lot to say on this. We got videos of Joe Biden putting his hands all over kids, and not in a good way. Have anything the same for Trump other than "she said, he said"?


From the Wikipedia source, along with a quote from the Howard Stern Show with multiple other sources attached.

"
Trump owned the Miss Universe franchise, which includes Miss USA and Miss Teen USA, from 1996 to 2015.[104][136] In a Howard Stern interview in 2005, he said he made a practice of walking into the contestants' dressing rooms unannounced while the women were undressed:

*I'll go backstage before a show, and everyone's getting dressed and ready and everything else. ...You know, no men are anywhere. And I'm allowed to go in because I'm the owner of the pageant. And therefore I'm inspecting it. ... Is everyone OK? You know, they're standing there with no clothes. And you see these incredible-looking women. And so I sort of get away with things like that. But no, I've been very good.[136][139]*

In that interview, Trump declined to say whether he had slept with any contestants, saying, "It could be a conflict of interest". Stern then imitated a foreign contestant ("Mr. Trump, in my country, we say hello with vagina"), and Trump jokingly responded, "Well, you could also say, as the owner of the pageant, it's your obligation to do that."[140][136]

Contestants of the shows have specifically alleged that Trump entered the dressing rooms while they were in various stages of undress in 1997, 2000, 2001, and 2006."

Here he literally admits to creeping on women, tie that with his famous "grab em by the pussy comment" along with many other things he has said and admitted to, the allegations against Trump are very credible.

Another incident with sources:
In 1992, Trump appeared on NBC News' show _A Closer Look_, hosted by Faith Daniels. During the show, Daniels said Trump (divorced at the time) agreed to make an appearance because: "You kissed me on the lips in front of the paparazzi, and I said, 'That'll cost you. I'm booking you on the show.'" Trump replied that the kiss was "so open and nice", and that he thought Daniels' husband "had his back turned at the time". Trump had invited NBC News to film a party he threw for himself and Jeffrey Epstein at Mar-a-Lago, where they joined various NFL cheerleaders; the kiss incident occurred there. NBC News revealed footage of the party in July 2019, showing Trump, Epstein and the cheerleaders. At one point during the video, Trump grabbed a woman around her waist, pulled her against his body, and patted her buttocks. At another point, Trump appears to tell Epstein: "Look at her, back there ... She's hot."[148][149][150]

A quote regarding his pedophile friend Jeffery Epstein:

A 2002 article in New York magazine quoted Trump talking about Jeffrey Epstein: "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with.* It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.* No doubt about it, Jeffrey enjoys his social life."[152]

Facts don't care about your feelings for Trump. I know you don't like research or learning but there is ample evidence from many sources, including videos and his own quotes. Regardless, acting like sexual misconduct/rape simply doesn't exist just because there isn't a video is callous and quite frankly, dumb. It's disrespectful to the people who face harassment every day and it makes you look like an asshole for defending rapists.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2021)

bitmaster in this thread:


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 1, 2021)

*sees the thread title* 
*grabs popcorn* let the games begin


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2021)

This thread made me lol.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 1, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> bitmaster in this thread:



Q1) Why did BitMaster make this stupid thread in the first place?
A1) He wanted to circlejerk.
Q2) Why has he made arguments, provided zero evidence and then committed surprised pikachu face and started deflecting when people rebut said arguments with actual evidence?
A2) He wanted to circlejerk.
Q3) Is GBATemp a place that any sane man would choose to circlejerk on?
A3) No, he really should've stuck to Parler (if it hasn't been taken down again for being an echo chamber for society's absolute worst).
Q4) Am I likely to get a proper, logical response to this that doesn't indulge in various fallacies?
A4) No, he wants to circlejerk.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 1, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> Q1) Why did BitMaster make this stupid thread in the first place?
> A1) He wanted to circlejerk.
> Q2) Why has he made arguments, provided zero evidence and then committed surprised pikachu face and started deflecting when people rebut said arguments with actual evidence?
> A2) He wanted to circlejerk.
> ...


Party over Here!


----------



## tthousand (Jun 1, 2021)

... some people just want to eat chocolate chocolate chip and watch the world burn...


----------



## Chary (Jun 1, 2021)

The third sentence of the OP was kinda interesting, as I recall the site leaning a lot more right prior to 2016. Perhaps I'm just remembering wrong, politics weren't as heated on here, the conservatives left for other online political venues, or 2016 onwards sparked a lot more conversations and realizations of what that party is/was becoming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> The third sentence of the OP was kinda interesting, as I recall the site leaning a lot more right prior to 2016. Perhaps I'm just remembering wrong, politics weren't as heated on here, the conservatives left for other online political venues, or 2016 onwards sparked a lot more conversations and realizations of what that party is/was becoming.


I don't know if you've heard, but GBAtemp is becoming just like ResetEra.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> The third sentence of the OP was kinda interesting, as I recall the site leaning a lot more right prior to 2016. Perhaps I'm just remembering wrong, politics weren't as heated on here, the conservatives left for other online political venues, or 2016 onwards sparked a lot more conversations and realizations of what that party is/was becoming.



Trump vs. Clinton on GBATemp in 2016: Trump +7.8%
Trump vs. Biden on GBATemp in 2020: Biden +19.5%


----------



## Xzi (Jun 1, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't know if you've heard, but GBAtemp is becoming just like ResetEra.


Please no, their layout offends all my senses.  Didn't look too deeply into their content.



Lacius said:


> Trump vs. Clinton on GBATemp in 2016: Trump +7.8%
> Trump vs. Biden on GBATemp in 2020: Biden +19.5%


Obviously it's not just one thing that changed public opinion on this, but I'd still like to thank this woman in particular for lifting the mask on what Trumpism (and by extension the modern Republican party) is really all about.  Hurting the "right" people, and doing nothing to help or heal the nation as a whole.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Please no, their layout offends all my senses.  Didn't look too deeply into their content.


Ever since we hired @Chary Sarkeesian things have gone downhill, I don't think the site can be saved. It's just feminism up and down and all around.

Inside jokes aside, I don't have a whole lot to contribute, partisan news are always cringe, on both sides.


----------



## smf (Jun 2, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Obviously it's not just one thing that changed public opinion on this,



Right, there was plenty of sleepwalking into a Trump presidency because he had no political baggage and had been in the entertainment industry and could work a crowd while hilary just had a political career and an cheating husband of an ex president .

There should probably be a law that you can't just come in and be a president without holding another political position first.

You wouldn't hire someone to renovate your house or fix your car who had never had any experience & was just going to wing it and pick it up as they went along, just because they insulted everyone else with catchy phrases. Choosing a president of your country should be more careful than that.

In other news, donald j trump is still rambling on with his insane press releases.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 2, 2021)

great just what we need more alt right garbage ther i'm done contributing errr i lied how the hell can you support texas's voting bill are they that afraid of dems taking over they need to screw over black voters? i'm not throwing latino's into the mix (even though it screw's them over too) because then the racist comments start

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BitMasterPlus said:


> Alright! So with the responses so far, I'm gonna post news from today, and maybe along the way post some old stuff? We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you just proved my damn point


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 2, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> great just what we need more alt right garbage ther i'm done contributing errr i lied how the hell can you support texas's voting bill are they that afraid of dems taking over they need to screw over black voters? i'm not throwing latino's into the mix (even though it screw's them over too) because then the racist comments start
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I don't get what BitMaster thought he'd accomplish by making this thread and filling it with blatantly false mudslinging. Like, even if I was Republican (hell, even if I was a Trumper, assuming I'd still have the same rough intelligence and that there isn't some hard neural cap on how much of a brain you can have left by the time you vote for that fucker), I still wouldn't look at those videos as anything more than shitty bait.
Step 1: blame Biden, exonerate Trump. Step 2: act like everyone else has no "real" evidence (No True Scotsman much?) while not actually providing any. Step 3: provide outrage-porn and call it evidence, despite _still not providing direct evidence for his claims._ Step 4: profit? Nope, just swift rebuttals since GBATemp isn't an echo chamber.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Mostly sharing and pointing the hypocrisy of the left, some of the right, and the media news outlets with news and stories they ted to ignore. I labeled this thread with "conservative" since I know it would catch peoples eye to talk or to troll like some are doing lol Personally, I don't really like any of these labels (conservative, democrat, etc.) since you don't have to put a label on doing what's right, but some just use the name in order to get noticed and/or recognition then do their own thing despite what they're called.


I don't think you are accomplishing these goals. How are you going to point out the hypocrisy of "the left" when there are no Leftist politicians in the US? Most American "Leftists" tend to actually be center to center-right Liberals, most of their political ideas barely swing into the Left or at least do so enough to borrow some Leftist talking points. Unless you are talking about what Americans call "The Left," like Democrats, Liberals, and actual Centrists.


----------



## dude1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I don't think you are accomplishing these goals. How are you going to point out the hypocrisy of "the left" when there are no Leftist politicians in the US? Most American "Leftists" tend to actually be center to center-right Liberals, most of their political ideas barely swing into the Left or at least do so enough to borrow some Leftist talking points. Unless you are talking about what Americans call "The Left," like Democrats, Liberals, and actual Centrists.



same argument could be said about the right.
There aren’t any “ Real“ Right wing politicians in America… Heck your Republicans don’t even support republicanism.

I can’t remember the last time I heard about a prominent right wing politician promoting smaller Government, less federal law in favor of state and municipal laws, no deficit spending etc.

let’s be real the majority of politicians on both sides are DINO’s & RINO They support wars, big business oligopolies, legalized bribery when it comes to lobbying etc.
The perfect definition of the Uni-party, it feels like the only reason they don’t just come out and make the Uni-party is because it’s advantageous for the elite political class to keep 1/2 of the country fighting the other because they’d rather Emotional infighting between the poors then having the mob rise up against them.

I don’t think this phenomenon is unique to the US I think most western nations are probably dealing with it.
Keep us fighting so The public at large don’t realize the real fight is class based not necessarily ideological on one side of the aisle or the other.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jun 5, 2021)

dude1 said:


> same argument could be said about the right.
> There aren’t any “ Real“ Right wing politicians in America… Heck your Republicans don’t even support republicanism.
> 
> I can’t remember the last time I heard about a prominent right wing politician promoting smaller Government, less federal law in favor of state and municipal laws, no deficit spending etc.
> ...


you were heading towards reason at the start and then you spiraled off into a shadow-government conspiracy theory
why does this always happen
you were _so close_ to being within rounding errors of reality, to realizing that at this point the parties are less left and right and more centrist and selfish (with the two flip flopping every few decades, but right now anyone with half a brain would probably figure out which is which based on which one eagerly attempted a coup when its narcissistic manchild leader said so)... and then you kept talking in the wrong direction


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 7, 2021)

Like I said, I don't trust either party, I'm right in name only like some are, but I did get some good stuff and research from this thread regardless.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 9, 2021)

Here's a hot one.

_*Police did not clear Lafayette Park area so Trump could hold 'Bible' photo op: Watchdog
*
The inspector general's findings shed new light on a major controversy.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/police-clear-lafayette-park-area-trump-hold-bible/story?id=78171712_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's another one

*Barack Obama Admits "Cancel Culture" Has Gone Too Far*

_During an interview with CNN’s Anderson Cooper, former president Barack Obama said that cancel culture has gone too far in American society.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/barack-obama-admits-cancel-culture-has-gone-too-far_


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 9, 2021)

Hee hee, maybe I will post more here again.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 9, 2021)

oh oh MY Turn my Turn






*State GOPs Can’t Explain Millions In ‘Trump Victory’ Cash*
*State Republican parties, including Arkansas, moved millions for Trump campaign*
Im not saying the GOP is a Gold Digger but it  aint messing with no broke "candidate"...hmm see like possible reason why state GQP official are backing Election lies and Voter Suppression bills...
Follow the Moneys 

This Conservative New Corner is FUN!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 9, 2021)

I didn't even get past the 6th post. Seeing "I'm gonna post news from today" followed by a bunch of complete shit post videos was enough for me to know this topic is nothing but a deplorable dumpster fire. I'm already out & I hope this garbage troll topic gets locked.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Here's a hot one.
> 
> _*Police did not clear Lafayette Park area so Trump could hold 'Bible' photo op: Watchdog
> *
> ...


"But the report did find that Attorney General Barr urged officials to speed up the process once Trump had decided to walk through the area."

"That report also concluded that [because of the speed up for the photo-op] U.S. Secret Service began advancing on protesters before the Park Police had a chance to warn protesters to disperse."

It's still pretty bad.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 9, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Lmao they cleared the park and he walked over for the photo op immediately after, video footage of this exists.  You gotta be a real special kind of stupid (or a partisan bootlicker) to pretend the two events are entirely unconnected.



I'm sure you know more about the issue than the office of the inspector general. Why don't you contact them and tell them they got it all wrong.



			
				Xzi said:
			
		

> snip



***Yawn*** How many times are the Left really going to bring up race.

EDIT: Isn't it against the law and also forum rules that one would advocate murdering white people and by the sounds of it you didn't even read either of those stories I linked to.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm sure you know more about the issue then the office of the inspector general. Why don't you contact them and tell them they got it all wrong.


You should probably read the actual report (or look at my post above). It's not as good for the former president as you think it is (spoiler: it isn't good at all for him).


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I'm sure you know more about the issue then the office of the inspector general. Why don't you contact them and tell them they got it all wrong.


Anybody with a pair of functioning eyeballs knows better than the inspector general in this case, yes.  He's basically pissing on your leg and telling you it's raining.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> ***Yawn*** How many times are the Left really going to bring up race.


Probably just as long as the far-right and alt-right keeps being racist.



JonhathonBaxster said:


> EDIT: Isn't it against the law and also forum rules that one would advocate murdering white people and by the sounds of it you didn't even read either of those stories I linked to.


The fact that you equate confederates and nazis to all white people really speaks volumes about your worldview.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 11, 2021)

Here's a follow up to one of the stories I posted the other day (see above).

*Collapsed Lafayette Square narrative is yet another 'fact-checked' story gone bad*

Another left-leaning media narrative with fact-checker cover went belly-up this week, as an Inspector General report found former President Donald Trump did not have Lafayette Square forcefully cleared of protesters so he could pose in front of a church last year.

"Fact-checked" mainstream media stories unhelpful to Republicans or conservatives – like ones related to Russia or vaccine development or police shootings or the origins of the Coronavirus – have later fallen apart or been amended, updated, corrected, or retracted over the past few years. And observers are taking note it doesn't seem to go the other way.

_- https://www.foxnews.com/media/collapsed-lafayette-square-fact-checked-story_


----------



## djpannda (Jun 11, 2021)

...its sad to see multiple Threads of Propaganda. 

but heck I guess even the Grand Dragon Wizards play Mario.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 11, 2021)

Conservative POOs corner



djpannda said:


> ...its sad to see multiple Threads of Propaganda.
> 
> but heck I guess even the Grand Dragon Wizards play Mario.


----------



## djpannda (Jun 11, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Conservative POOs corner


lol one of  those adjectives are not like the others


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 11, 2021)

It's also sad to see how far leftists have their head up their own ass but also funny to see them walk like that lol


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 15, 2021)

And this is why I have no respect for the left, especially in colleges aka liberal indoctrination camps.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> And this is why I have no respect for the left, especially in colleges aka liberal indoctrination camps.



OK Boomer.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> OK Boomer.


Actually, if you look in my profile, I'm actually waaaaaay older than those young whippersnapper boomers!


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Actually, if you look in my profile, I'm actually waaaaaay older than those young whippersnapper boomers!


boomer is a state of mind


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 15, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I can take on a Conservative persona if you want. I'm a chameleon so I can be a conservative or a liberal.
> 
> 
> Tax cuts, gun support, stop immigration. Look at me I'm a conservative.


Actually, its not that simple.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 15, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> boomer is a state of mind


Like how genders are now supposedly?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm going, to be honest, no one completely Conservative or Liberal. We merely choose one over the other depending on how we view major political topics. Imho both parties suck ass and are extremely corrupt newer members are trying to make a difference but in reality, they've become the setup to a horrible joke. Both Biden and Trump are both pedos but if we judged everyone by lows rather than their ability to lead nobody would be fit for office. That's why I liked Trump he's had leadership success and ran America with the mindset of his businesses and he improved the economy.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Like how genders are now supposedly?


gender ≠ sex



Teslas Fate said:


> I'm going, to be honest, no one completely Conservative or Liberal.


i'm neither
fuck liberals


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 15, 2021)

Darth Meteos said:


> i'm neither
> fuck liberals


Fuck em both really. I'm a Washtoinian. I believe in an America without parties and filled with common sense like Washington intended.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Fuck em both really. I'm a Washtoinian. I believe in an America without parties and filled with common sense like Washington intended.


Parties existing isn't the problem, it's a two-party system that's the problem.  The left-wing party of capitalism is still a right-wing party in the overall scheme of things.  Many Democrats on the federal level are just as concerned with preventing progressives from getting anything done as they are with anything else.  So essentially we have a one-party system which encompasses right and far-right.  Many historical figures warned about a two-party system for that reason, Washington included.

We need ranked choice voting in every state ASAP, and we need to expand the House (and probably Senate) dramatically to allow for more parties' input, as well as to account for long-standing imbalances in states' population size.  Of course, only the former do people have much influence in implementing, as it can be passed by ballot measure like marijuana legalization was.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Parties existing isn't the problem, it's a two-party system that's the problem.  The left-wing party of capitalism is still a right-wing party in the overall scheme of things.  Many Democrats on the federal level are just as concerned with preventing progressives from getting anything done as they are with anything else.  So essentially we have a one-party system which encompasses right and far-right.  Many historical figures warned about a two-party system for that reason, Washington included.
> 
> We need ranked choice voting in every state ASAP, and we need to expand the House (and probably Senate) dramatically to allow for more parties' input, as well as to account for long-standing imbalances in states' population size.  Of course, only the former do people have much influence in implementing, as it can be passed by ballot measure like marijuana legalization was.


While I do agree with you. In the grand scheme of things, the Democratic and Republican parties have merely become political machines of that of the Gilded Age so even if these much-needed changes come into effect it won't change their influence so the removal of parties IMO would fix or help fix the problem.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> While I do agree with you. In the grand scheme of things, the Democratic and Republican parties have merely become political machines of that of the Gilded Age so even if these much-needed changes come into effect it won't change their influence so the removal of parties IMO would fix or help fix the problem.


I'm unsure how you would even go about removing all political parties without altogether removing government.  At which point corporations just become our dictators, nothing gets better.  The only way to put any sort of balance of power in place against the two existing parties is to create a bunch more parties.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'm unsure how you would even go about removing all political parties without altogether removing government.  At which point corporations just become our dictators, nothing gets better.  The only way to put any sort of balance of power in place against the two existing parties is to create a bunch more parties.


Parties don't necessarily make the structure of the Government we can still be the Democrat Republic without the need for parties people will just run like normal without having to have any affiliation. And if bureaucracy is a concern much like the gilded age we should be able to put in place regulations.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2021)

Teslas Fate said:


> Parties don't necessarily make the structure of the Government we can still be the Democrat Republic without the need for parties people will just run like normal without having to have any affiliation. And if bureaucracy is a concern much like the gilded age we should be able to put in place regulations.


The issue is that neither party is going to vote to abolish itself, and to run against either of them requires more than just individual action.  Parties are simply a means to amplify political ideals and policy platforms, and so that's limiting only when there are no more than two of them.  They can have an extremely broad or extremely narrow focus.  Or rather, that should be the case.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 15, 2021)

Xzi said:


> The issue is that neither party is going to vote to abolish itself, and to run against either of them requires more than just individual action.  Parties are simply a means to amplify political ideals and policy platforms, and so that's limiting only when there are no more than two of them.  They can have an extremely broad or extremely narrow focus.  Or rather, that should be the case.


You got me there. The only real way to do it is through executive order which that within itself is reversible.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 16, 2021)

Do you guys ever read books

Like actual books from actual authors

Like jeez man


----------



## Xzi (Jun 16, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Do you guys ever read books
> 
> Like actual books from actual authors
> 
> Like jeez man


I understand that other options exist outside of electoralism and/or democracy, but I was speaking within the confines of those requirements.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 16, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I understand that other options exist outside of electoralism and/or democracy, but I was speaking within the confines of those requirements.


Oh I didn't even read what you said, this is mostly just a general statement because I feel my mind going numb every time I scroll through this thread.

Would be a lot easier to parse if certain people had any idea whatsoever of what they're talking about


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 16, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Oh I didn't even read what you said, this is mostly just a general statement because I feel my mind going numb every time I scroll through this thread.
> 
> Would be a lot easier to parse if certain people had any idea whatsoever of what they're talking about


Something can't go numb if it's not there in the first place~ :3


----------



## Seliph (Jun 16, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Something can't go numb if it's not there in the first place~ :3


I meant figuratively of course, I don't actually have a "brain", at least not in the conventional sense. I'm a neural network learning ai designed by the international shadow elite to infiltrate the minds of the young and impressionable and convert them all to Communism via internet forums like GBAtemp. I've been trained on thousands of separate Marxist works ranging from Gramsci and Luxembourg to Michael Parenti and Dolly Parton as well as 5,000+ Taylor Swift tweets, my knowledge is vast and my reach is incalculable. Also I'm hot and epic.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 16, 2021)

Seliph said:


> I meant figuratively of course, I don't actually have a "brain", at least not in the conventional sense. I'm a neural network learning ai designed by the international shadow elite to infiltrate the minds of the young and impressionable and convert them all to Communism via internet forums like GBAtemp. I've been trained on thousands of separate Marxist works as well as 5,000+ Taylor Swift tweets, my knowledge is vast and my reach is incalculable. Also I'm hot and epic.


So it's YOU who's been haunting my dreams at night!


----------



## Seliph (Jun 16, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> So it's YOU who's been haunting my dreams at night!


Yes, of course. You've eaten peanut butter before, correct? The elites put microchips (or in Europe they say micro_crisps_) in every jar of peanut butter (because they control the markets) that allow me to interface with anyone at will. The only people who are free from my reach are people with peanut allergies for they are god's chosen people who will lead us to victory against the faceless hordes who seek to destroy our tradition and way of life.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2021)

The base nature of a Gregarious Species is living together.
In every version we've seen in the Natural World, there is a Hierarchical System that will form, starting from a Grassroots Level that will then evolve through Generations.

Even Solitary Animals commune for Reproduction.
You can't really fight something so ingrained in our DNA.

Even the most Universal Concepts in Western Culture such as Religion is predicated on a Hierarchy on Earth, despite all being equal under god.
The arguments for No Government usually stems from discontent of the existing form and only ends when said discontent people end up in Power themselves.

Then it's lather, rinse and repeat for the next Generation.
To that I say better the Devil you know, who usually have already fattened themselves up over their still-hungry counterparts.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2021)

Well, thankfully, they failed once again to kill the ACA.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 19, 2021)

'nother day, 'nother perfect time to use some bait and fish for angry leftists.


  ,%&& %&& %
   ,%&%& %&%& %&
  %& %&% &%&% % &%
 % &%% %&% &% %&%&,
 &%&% %&%& %& &%& %
%%& %&%& %&%&% %&%%&
&%&% %&% % %& &% %%&
&& %&% %&%& %&% %&%'
 '%&% %&% %&&%&%%'%
  % %& %& %&% &%%
   `\%%.'  /`%&'
     |    |            /`-._           _\\/
     |,   |_          /     `-._ ..--~`_
     |;   |_`\_      /  ,\\.~`  `-._ -  ^
     |;:  |/^}__..-,@   .~`    ~    `o ~
     |;:  |(____.-'     '.   ~   -    `    ~
     |;:  |  \ / `\       //.  -    ^   ~
     |;:  |\ /' /\_\_        ~. _ ~   -   //-
 jgs\\/;:   \'--' `---`           `\\//-\\///



Happy Father's Toxic Masculinity day for all!



Little extra bait.

Best part it, I don't even have to know if they watched the videos or not if they bite. I hope they bite, papa's hungry today!


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 20, 2021)

https://www.bitchute.com/video/CnAkdFxRosyM/

https://www.bitchute.com/video/MdvFttjKUrEU/

Funny stuff for Father's day!


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 20, 2021)

Sad, but true ...


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 21, 2021)

Happy Juneteenth!


Surprise surprise, the CIA (and possibly other alphabet agencies) and the media conspiring with each other for decades.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 22, 2021)

This needs to be spread around.



And this.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Do you guys ever read books
> 
> Like actual books from actual authors
> 
> Like jeez man


Basic Economics- Thomas Sowell

I read that one. It goes into minimum wage laws, supply and demand, and all the basics. He's an Economist and taught at Cornell, Howard, Rutgers, Brandeis, UCLA, Amherst and Stanford. He is very critical of Marxism.


There's also Economics in One Lesson
Economics Facts and Fallacies
Man, Economy and State
Some of the stuff Milton Friedman has wrote
Wealth of the Nations 


Normally when I debate Economics it's from books I read. Or articles and studies I read from Economists.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Do you guys ever read books
> 
> Like actual books from actual authors
> 
> Like jeez man


This would require Conservatives to read something beyond the title of an article


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Do you guys ever read books
> 
> Like actual books from actual authors
> 
> Like jeez man


i only read true leftist literature, like diary of a wimpy kid


----------



## SG854 (Jun 22, 2021)

The left isn't right


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 22, 2021)

SG854 said:


> The left isn't right


The right isn't left.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 23, 2021)

You say we can't read, yet this video shows that not only the military conservative man is smarter than the dumb liberal, but the liberal is the stupidest person in that group lol Can LIBERALS even read!?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 23, 2021)

Alright, time to start using this thread for actual news about conservatives.

Trump floated the idea of sending Americans infected with COVID-19 to Guantanamo Bay: https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2021/06/donald-trump-coronavirus-guantanamo-bay

Reports indicate Matt PedoGaetz could be charged with sex trafficking of a minor as soon as July: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...z-investigation-florida-charges-b1869475.html

Texas Governor Greg Abbott recently vetoed an anti-animal cruelty bill (I'm noticing a pattern with Republicans in power who hate pets): https://www.businessinsider.com/texas-gov-abbott-vetoed-bill-expanding-animal-cruelty-law-2021-6

And the House will form its own investigative committee into the January 6th riots since Republicans are too cowardly to own up to the parts they played in inciting them: https://apnews.com/article/donald-t...and-politics-b05ca57ac271dc25f1739505357028ee


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)

>names the thread "conservative news"
>posts shitty clickbait videos


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> >names the thread "conservative news"
> >posts shitty clickbait videos


That's literally all Conservative news really is


----------



## Delerious (Jun 23, 2021)

First off, liberal media started the culture war, and young conservatives are only helping to keep it alive by reacting to the media and Twitter shit-posts and getting mad over it. PLEASE STOP! The culture war shouldn't be the main talking point of the conservatives. Talk about the core rot of the country instead which bleeds into and continues to perpetuate the culture war. Also, why do we see a reason to label ourselves and ourselves in a box? As far as I've seen, all this does is create political sectarianism, especially in recent years with the rise of the culture wars.

What are conservatives actually conserving? I personally have my own conservative values, but what is even the point of fitting yourself into one box? Liberalism and conservatism both have their strong points, but neo-conservatism and neo-liberalism have pretty much destroyed the core perspective of what makes one truly liberal or conservative. Republican =/= Conservative, and Democrat =/= Liberal, but too many people like to fall for that trope and have confused, even their own political identities. The current Republican party won't get over Raegan and the Democratic party took a page out of the book of Republicans during the Clinton era and went corporatist and globalist. Despite their cultural differences, they are largely the same in terms of assholery, yet conservatives and liberals still too commonly align themselves with these parties because we've developed this fault perception that they more closely align with our values, but their actions (and often lack of) suggest otherwise. Many conservatives need to really reflect and think about what their true conservative ideas are.

To the people who want to pretend that only conservatives value guns and tax cuts, that's not even a purely conservative thing. I know plenty of progressives who also want to defend their gun rights, and they understand that the issue of violence isn't a gun issue, but one of a mental health crisis that has especially been perpetuated by the fact that our economic system in the U.S. is royally fucked up and the fact that overly-populated cities are becoming increasingly more difficult to control. Tax cuts are good, but they should largely be put in place at the lower and middle class income levels. I say this, because I only make $41k/yr, but 22% of that goes to the fed, and altogether I pay around 25% in taxes. And guess what, if I were making $80k, that would only increase 2% on the federal end, and if I were at less than $40k, they'd be down 10%. In today's economy - and especially in California - I and others would LOVE to have a bloody tax cut! It's not a conservative idea to want tax cuts, but what what we should be focusing on is where we want those tax cuts. And honestly, I think that taxes should be more on certain goods and services rather than on wages. And as far as immigration goes, I doubt that every liberal out there wants a completely open border, and most progressives and liberals understand where certain degrees of immigration control need to exist.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> >names the thread "conservative news"
> >posts shitty clickbait videos


Do you actually watch the videos or nah? It people keep biting, I'll keep posting.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 23, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Do you actually watch the videos or nah? It people keep biting, I'll keep posting.


I highly doubt anyone watched the videos. And just criticize the videos without knowing its contents. And like each others comments in agreement even though some of them didn't watch the videos either.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 25, 2021)

Better be careful about threatening your own citizens Joe, considering how you all shit your pants over a few guys with face paint going inside a building the tax payers paid for, and were let in by riot police themselves. Besides, it doesn't take a missile to end a person, all it takes is one good shot with a bullet. Not calling out for violence just saying.

If god forbid a civil war does happen, I hope certain people will be on the right side, because there will be a breaking point and a sleeping giant will awaken and mow all these people down who are against our own country.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 25, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Fascist_newspapers_and_magazines
Here's a link to some conservative news sources if anyone's having trouble finding any


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Fascist_newspapers_and_magazines
> Here's a link to some conservative news sources if anyone's having trouble finding any


You know this is reliable because it's from wikipedia! The source for all 100% totally and completely accurate information that never changes!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 25, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> You know this is reliable because it's from wikipedia! The source for all 100% totally and completely accurate information that never changes!


you completely missed the joke


----------



## Seliph (Jun 25, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> You know this is reliable because it's from wikipedia! The source for all 100% totally and completely accurate information that never changes!


Your dogmatism has blinded you to a basic function of Wikipedia called "checking the citations"


----------



## djpannda (Jun 25, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Your dogmatism has blinded you to a basic function of Wikipedia called "checking the citations"


LOL,  its funny because you implying that they don't " do their own research"


----------



## Chary (Jun 26, 2021)

Stumbled onto Apollo after not using my iPhone for ages. It was on r/all...felt like it deserved to be here 





https://babylonbee.com/news/biden-s...mbreros-make-it-impossible-to-enter-walgreens


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> Stumbled onto Apollo after not using my iPhone for ages. It was on r/all...felt like it deserved to be here
> 
> View attachment 268128
> 
> https://babylonbee.com/news/biden-s...mbreros-make-it-impossible-to-enter-walgreens


LIGHT MODE


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 26, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I highly doubt anyone watched the videos. And just criticize the videos without knowing its contents. And like each others comments in agreement even though some of them didn't watch the videos either.



There is proof in the forums of a conservative openly admitting to having not watched a video, but then making claims about it like they knew it's contents.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 26, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> There is proof in the forums of a conservative openly admitting to having not watched a video, but then making claims about it like they knew it's contents.


That's the problem. People responding and criticizing the contents of the other person's response without reading articles or watching videos.

I saw one of his videos he uploaded were it said studies show conservatives more educated and I thought it was stupid.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 9, 2021)

Yeah, this doesn't help their case at all.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 9, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Yeah, this doesn't help their case at all.



ah yes bc like 10 gay ppl = all of them, by that logic all white men are school shooter incels


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ah yes bc like 10 gay ppl = all of them, by that logic all white men are school shooter incels


It's more than 10 gay people, and the other side does it all the time, judging based on a small group.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 11, 2021)

You'd have to be dumb to take this at face value. "Oh I said we're sorry so we cool, right?" No, because this wasn't funny. But it is funny how some of them were registers sex offenders (well, not really). And this isn't "basing on a small group", since 9 times out of them, a lot of the vocal people do represent the group. Not all the time, bust most of the time. And considering the people I've met online, including here, yes I do believe this represent most of these people.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> You'd have to be dumb to take this at face value. "Oh I said we're sorry so we cool, right?" No, because this wasn't funny. But it is funny how some of them were registers sex offenders (well, not really). And this isn't "basing on a small group", since 9 times out of them, a lot of the vocal people do represent the group. Not all the time, bust most of the time. And considering the people I've met online, including here, yes I do believe this represent most of these people.




So... according to you, I'm a sex offender?


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 11, 2021)

I think his idea of a sex offender is anyone he finds offensive because of their own sexuality


----------



## SG854 (Jul 11, 2021)

Uh Oh this thread about to be shut down lol


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 11, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> So... according to you, I'm a sex offender?


Only if you actually commit a sex offense, otherwise no. I did say some, but not all.



WeedZ said:


> I think his idea of a sex offender is anyone he finds offensive because of their own sexuality


And on the flip side people think straight white men are nazi's for being straight white men.



SG854 said:


> Uh Oh this thread about to be shut down lol


tbh I don't care if it does but I don't think I broke any rules, I think.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Only if you actually commit a sex offense



Tell me what counts as a sex offence according to you, I'm curious.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 11, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Tell me what counts as a sex offence according to you, I'm curious.


Rape, child molestation, you know, the works. If you think I mean being gay is a sexual offense, then you diddn't watch the video, twisting my words, or I didn't convey myself clearly. Yes, not all gay people are sexual offenders, but in this situation of the SF gay men's choir, who were "joking" about coming for your kids, it's been revealed that some of them are registers sex offenders (as well as the drag queens who do drag queen story hour but that's a different topic) and that is worrying. If you don't think so, then don't ever have kids. And yes, it doesn't matter who you are, gay or straight or whatever, anybody can commit a sexual offense, but people seem to conveniently ignore some of the gay people who are sexual offenders altogether and I don't think that's fair.


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 12, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Only if you actually commit a sex offense, otherwise no. I did say some, but not all.




Well when you say things like..


BitMasterPlus said:


> And considering the people I've met online, including here, yes I do believe this represent most of these people.


..it kind of seems like that's what youre saying.

Theres a huge difference between "some" and "most". Regardless, its not even a true statement that someone being a homosexual makes them more likely to commit sexually based offenses. While I dont agree with what this choir did (I think it was in poor taste and surely most people would agree) it seems to be the point they were trying to make. Playing on irrational fears.

Theres nothing wrong with being political, but there's a fine line where it slips into indoctrination. When you generalize people to a point that you're dehumanizing human beings, you've gone too far. And that's what I see with your posts and the videos you share. The exaggerated fear and hatred of an unseen force that is no longer human, but of an ideology that threatens your unreasonable and rigid beleif system. That is by definition bigotry.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 12, 2021)

BitMasterPlus, i'm gonna post something that will scare you.
GAY PEOPLE
EXIST!!!!!!!!!!
spooky!!!!!!


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 12, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> BitMasterPlus, i'm gonna post something that will scare you.
> GAY PEOPLE
> EXIST!!!!!!!!!!
> spooky!!!!!!


Oh yeah, I'm sooooooo scared right now- No I'm not.



WeedZ said:


> Well when you say things like..
> 
> ..it kind of seems like that's what youre saying.
> 
> ...


Please, I've seen how vicious people can get here and other places online. If I'm a bigot, then some people here are even worse than that.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 12, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sooooooo scared right now- No I'm not.
> 
> 
> Please, I've seen how vicious people can get here and other places online. If I'm a bigot, then some people here are even worse than that.


"there are people worse than me" doesn't make you any better.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 12, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> "there are people worse than me" doesn't make you any better.


Technically it does in a sense, since if you're better than people who are worse, you're still better lol


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 12, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Technically it does in a sense, since if you're better than people who are worse, you're still better lol


You not being the worst person to ever exist doesn't excuse the bad shit you do or make you a good person.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 12, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> You not being the worst person to ever exist doesn't excuse the bad shit you do or make you a good person.


I didn't say that, but if there are worse people, technically, you are better. This is all matter of opinion anyways so I don't know why you're arguing about this.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 14, 2021)

*Tom MacDonald - "Snowflakes"*


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 15, 2021)

Even God has had enough of this shit, and trust me, you don't wanna piss off the big guy.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2021)

bro are you even posting in this thread anymore literally everyone else is clowning on you


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 15, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> bro are you even posting in this thread anymore literally everyone else is clowning on you


Nothing says I can't and I created this, so yes, I'll keep posting. (as well as if it maybe annoys people too lol)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Nothing says I can't and I created this, so yes, I'll keep posting. (as well as if it maybe annoys people too lol)


you do you i guess


----------



## Pikm (Jul 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Nothing says I can't and I created this, so yes, I'll keep posting. (as well as if it maybe annoys people too lol)


You sound like a kid. Grow up, no sane person wants to hear about your brain-dead politics on a software modding enthusiast forum.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 15, 2021)

Pikm said:


> You sound like a kid. Grow up, no sane person wants to hear about your brain-dead politics on a software modding enthusiast forum.


Sounds just like the other morons who talk about politics here then, moron.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah you can live your life and be who you want to be, but remember 2 things:
1. Try to be something grounded within this reality.
2. Don't force people to conform to your ways. You can be who you want, but you can't force others to comply with _your _selfish needs.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2021)

I thought you were posting news in this thread? This video isn't news, it's just another video of that annoying voice little man, Ben Shapiro.
An interesting note that is news, Ben Shapiro and I are about the same height, 5'4/5'5, or as he put it, 5'9. I am insulted that Ben Shapiro implied that I am tall.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 18, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I thought you were posting news in this thread? This video isn't news, it's just another video of that annoying voice little man, Ben Shapiro.
> An interesting note that is news, Ben Shapiro and I are about the same height, 5'4/5'5, or as he put it, 5'9. I am insulted that Ben Shapiro implied that I am tall.


You can say it's general news of what's happening of the populace. Or I can change the thread name if possible. Also, it's good to be a tall person. You can tower over superiority over those who are small!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> You can say it's general news of what's happening of the populace. Or I can change the thread name if possible. Also, it's good to be a tall person. You can tower over superiority over those who are small!


It might just be better suited to call this thread something as simple as "Conservative Corner" and focus on specific Conservative creators and content. That would help open the topic up more to different content to be posted.
I have no objection to tall people, I just enjoy being smol. People see me, they see how smol I am, they call me cute, and that makes me happy.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2021)

im 6'0 get flexed on nerds


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> im 6'0 get flexed on nerds


Yeah and I'm 12'0 loser


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Yeah and I'm 12'0 loser


did i say 6'0 i meant 60'0


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> did i say 6'0 i meant 60'0


Oops I also made a typo, I meant 1200'5.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> Oops I also made a typo, I meant 1200'5.


damn i made a typo i meant 99999999'11


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> damn i made a typo i meant 99999999'11


well i meant 120000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'5


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 23, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> well i meant 120000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000'5



And this is infinitely more pleasant and informative than the garbage shared by the OP.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 23, 2021)

Joe Biden's first public denial of drinking the blood of children.

https://twitter.com/Breaking911/status/1418008096362930178?s=20

I question his sincerity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Joe Biden's first public denial of drinking the blood of children.



Dude. Is your neck levled in koolaid?
Like, there is a lot of logistical problems
1. you do realize digesting blood causes everyone to fucking vomit. I'm not kidding. Our bodies aren't meant for it.
2. there's no benefit nutritionally to it.
3. That's a lot of fucking resources to make that happen. You can't just make a kid donate blood in the same amounts as a adult, and even then you have also all the legal problems that come from that. Since ya know, the parent is their  legal guardian. In other words, the parent has to okay that.



What's next, your going to tell me vampires exist and out there to suck your blood?
Also why is it specifically children's blood? Blood tastes probably like blood, regardless of age
Wait, no I know, because Qanon right? Right...
Please get yourself some help, I've lost braincells trying to comprehend how you even accepted that as news.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 23, 2021)

Reual said:


> Dude. Is your neck levled in koolaid?
> Like, there is a lot of logistical problems
> 1. you do realize digesting blood causes everyone to fucking vomit. I'm not kidding. Our bodies aren't meant for it.
> 2. there's no benefit nutritionally to it.
> ...


I think he's referring to more like this: https://www.scientificamerican.com/...od-infusions-ldquo-rejuvenate-rdquo-old-mice/
Yes, this is real and people are investing in it, even though I doubt if it actually works, it seems to be being tested.



Dakitten said:


> And this is infinitely more pleasant and informative than the garbage shared by the OP.


Well if were going to go to just insults a baby's nonsensical blabber makes more sense and is more pleasant than reading your low IQ level posts.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Still haven't figured out how to change the name of the thread to make it more general, but this is news nonetheless.


----------



## kevin corms (Jul 23, 2021)

Might be nice to call out people on the right for once, usually they are quite a bit quieter on social media.


----------



## notimp (Jul 23, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> I think he's referring to more like this: https://www.scientificamerican.com/...od-infusions-ldquo-rejuvenate-rdquo-old-mice/
> Yes, this is real and people are investing in it, even though I doubt if it actually works, it seems to be being tested.
> 
> 
> ...



The video you've linked is a person reading lies from facebook. Thats news?

Thats not news.

Point of contention, the person goes into a whole "I'm suffering for you" diatribe over people in France only being able to enter voting places, when being vaccinated.

First, no -


> The COVID green pass is a digital or paper certificate that can be obtained after a recent negative COVID-19 test or once someone has been fully vaccinated. It will also be necessary to board trains, planes and coaches.


https://www.politico.eu/article/emmanuel-macron-coronavirus-vaccine-france/

Second, no -
https://www.politico.eu/article/france-rules-coronavirus-green-pass-vaccine-backlash/

And third, -
https://www.google.com/search?q=covid+numbers+france
Thats the beginning of an exponential curve - so theres an immediate reason


So you post something thats not news, as news, propagate actual lies, have no context (the green pass is actually something active in other EU countries as well) then dont follow up on it, when measures are lessened -

and have people glued to 'Political Pundits' (commentators), that talk themselves into getting riled up, then fake "being hurt by it", then tell you lies, then represent that as "news corner"?

And the thing flies, because you bank on people not watching full videos, and people finding their "big brother parasocial hookup" with another youtube influencer reading facebook?

Lets start at - you obviously dont know what "the news" is: here is Miriam Webster:
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/news

edit: Oh, btw, and fourth -

I could find no mention of polling stations being included in the ruleset. The meassure was set up to include "leisure venues, with more than 50 people present" as well as transport (bad move (thats a lot of showing the app with the qr code to people)). See: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/france-covid-pass-mandatory-group-leisure-soon-bars-restaurants/

Voting is not a leisure activity, nor is it done at leisure venues. Also the next presidential election in france is roughly a year from now.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 24, 2021)

Explains it better than I could, even if I had the patience.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 24, 2021)

California progressives attempting to block ballot access to Black Republican on technicality already struck down by supreme court.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 24, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> And this is infinitely more pleasant and informative than the garbage shared by the OP.


tbf that isnt a very high bar


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 24, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> tbf that isnt a very high bar


Considering the intelligence of some people on this site, it's a higher bar compared to a lot.


----------



## zfreeman (Jul 24, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> California progressives attempting to block ballot access to Black Republican on technicality already struck down by supreme court.



Looks like he's back on the ballot.
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2021-07-21/faulconer-elder-recall-ballot


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 25, 2021)

https://www.bitchute.com/video/btLtKDko8Ukj/

Welp, it might be starting. Us, the silent majority, ain't gonna be silent no mo'.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 27, 2021)

in other Conservative news ..
Rep. Matt Gaetz refuse to answer a simple question

Reps. Gaetz and Greene get run out of their own presser at the DOJ. pic.twitter.com/Jc3BTbUO05— Zachary Petrizzo (@ZTPetrizzo) July 27, 2021


----------



## djpannda (Jul 28, 2021)

*In a major upset against a candidate backed by Donald Trump, Jake Ellzey projected to win runoff for Fort Worth-area congressional seat*
I guess Normal conservatives are realizing Trump’s backing is starting not to mean much anymore


----------



## djpannda (Jul 28, 2021)

oh many Conservative News is coming out at record pace!!!!
*Public Face Of AZ Audit Republican Ken Bennett,Steps Down Because Auditors Won’t Let Him See What They’re Up To*
“I cannot put a rubber stamp on a product that I am being locked out of its development,”
 Remember all the data is in a Secret Cabin in the woods of Montana


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Explains it better than I could, even if I had the patience.



on what statistics is this claim over abortion based? has he really talked to these so called parents who had the chaoice made?
he claims that most abortions are without a good reason, and so it's morally objectable, and he bases this on that in his mind the numbers must mean the choice of these parents arents as extrem as those examples make you think. it at best makes him at this point throwing the same logic back.
a beter reason for those who question the moral on the right to abortion, would it really mean a lot to you if these aborted babies were neglected, i mean would it help you tosee the other side of the coin?
not every baby/child gonna get a father or mother who cares for the, not every child/baby get a life that's gonna be joyful life.
and sure the argument will come up for adoption... you really think a mother or father that neglect a child, gonna put this one for adoption?
the world isn't that wonderfull for everyone, and i can tell by now there are a lot of adults i know who wished thier parents just did an abotion. 
so is saving working the way these people are telling you? sure there are those situations that are doubtful about the need. but it doesn't mean it works out that way.
and even so, what gives another human being the right to tell another human being what to do with thier body, it's sick to say to another human being that his body is not thiers to decide what to do with it.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 28, 2021)

This is just disgraceful and embarrassing. A bunch of cucks and cowards using lies and crocodile tears to sway the masses on an event where the biggest crime was trespassing, if that, and the way they act is like they just witness their entire family getting slaughtered in front of them or something. If you cry over January 6, all I can say it, if we ever go to war, I don't want any of these people watching my back since their sorry asses'll fold right away.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> This is just disgraceful and embarrassing. A bunch of cucks and cowards using lies and crocodile tears to sway the masses on an event where the biggest crime was trespassing, if that, and the way they act is like they just witness their entire family getting slaughtered in front of them or something. If you cry over January 6, all I can say it, if we ever go to war, I don't want any of these people watching my back since their sorry asses'll fold right away.




Wow, salty much? As an actual veteran, which some of those officers also were, I politely invite you to fornicate with some steel wool. Trump lost, his own people said Trump lost, every recount shows he lost, the Republican party hasn't had majority support in a long, long time, and if you foresee a war in the future but don't consider the assault on the capitol a hostile act from a bunch of US traitors, you're lying to nobody but yourself. Failure on all fronts, comrade. Time to look yourself in the mirror and reconsider your life choices.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jul 28, 2021)

i am a republican and I hate what democrats have done it just makes absolutely no sense to me and I keep wondering if if it's all because of this covid stuff and democrats are just taking it out on others or something I hope i'm welcome to this post


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 28, 2021)

My political opinion is commies and conservatives bad. Libertarians and socialists good.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 28, 2021)

ChrisMCNBVA said:


> i am a republican and I hate what democrats have done it just makes absolutely no sense to me and I keep wondering if if it's all because of this covid stuff and democrats are just taking it out on others or something I hope i'm welcome to this post



You aren't with that attitude. Seriously, what do you believe democrats have done to wrong you and the country at large? Do you believe your neighbors conspire against your livelihood for some reason? I invite you to try and figure out what exactly it is that offends you, and voice that in general so that others might try and understand and support you rather than rally under a blue or red banner.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> This is just disgraceful and embarrassing. A bunch of cucks and cowards using lies and crocodile tears to sway the masses on an event where the biggest crime was trespassing, if that, and the way they act is like they just witness their entire family getting slaughtered in front of them or something. If you cry over January 6, all I can say it, if we ever go to war, I don't want any of these people watching my back since their sorry asses'll fold right away.



:::six months ago:::
BLM THAT ATTACKED POLICE SHOULD ROT IN JAIL!!!
BLUE LIVES MATTER!!! We need to insure Police are safe and protected!!!
::: today:::
WHAT A WUSS!! Crying because he got beat a inch to his life. SO what if he got beat by the Blue line Flag...

_*"To my perpetual confusion, I saw the Thin Blue Line flag, a symbol of support for law enforcement, more than once, being carried by the terrorists as they ignored our commands and continued to attack us."*_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

GYM Jordan admitted last night that He Spoke to the President on 1/6.
and little birdies state this happened while the Capitol was being attacked ( meaning the President could of Immediately activate theDC national guard. and not wait 2.2 hours.
In a long rambling answer, Jim Jordan admits he talked to Trump on January 6th. When asked what they discussed, Jordan changes the subject to the Speaker and security posture pic.twitter.com/n6sLuudNoX— Acyn (@Acyn) July 27, 2021


But I do find it funny this is Conservative News Corner but people want to Post Random Youtube opinions videos as "News". I guess they even gave up posting from Rightwing blogs.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 28, 2021)

This one is Juicy. So Rep.Green just stated the Bombs on 1/6 were placed on 1/5..
mind you the  Bombs were all discovered on 1/6 afternoon.

.@SpeakerPelosi why didn’t you have the National Guard at the Capitol on J6???You were given the intelligence about threats of violence ahead of time. You ignored the pipe bombs at the RNC and DNC on Jan 5th.Why aren’t these questions being asked during your witch hunt?— Marjorie Taylor Greene 🇺🇸 (@mtgreenee) July 28, 2021


the question is “HOW” does she know this. Seeing that she a Rep that was stripped of all committee assignments And she was never on a Security one.
Did she have inside info on the Bombs?? Or is she lying thinking none will question her?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 29, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Wow, salty much? As an actual veteran, which some of those officers also were, I politely invite you to fornicate with some steel wool. Trump lost, his own people said Trump lost, every recount shows he lost, the Republican party hasn't had majority support in a long, long time, and if you foresee a war in the future but don't consider the assault on the capitol a hostile act from a bunch of US traitors, you're lying to nobody but yourself. Failure on all fronts, comrade. Time to look yourself in the mirror and reconsider your life choices.


Take your advice first then.


----------



## smf (Jul 29, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Take your advice first then.



Ok, we'll all stop being salty Trump supporters.



djpannda said:


> the question is “HOW” does she know this. Seeing that she a Rep that was stripped of all committee assignments And she was never on a Security one.
> Did she have inside info on the Bombs?? Or is she lying thinking none will question her?



I can't possibly imagine how she was aware of this highly confidential information.......

https://www.fbi.gov/video-repository/wfo-pipebomb-investigation-030921.mp4/view

*FBI Washington Field Office Provides Statement on Pipe Bomb Investigation*
FBI Washington Field Office Assistant Director in Charge Steven D’Antuono issued a statement regarding the investigation into the pipe bombs placed in the Capitol Hill neighborhood of Washington, D.C., on January 5, 2021.


I don't like her, but you should look at your paranoia as I found this video in my first google search: capitol riot bombs 5th. It includes the location and the time they were placed and a description of the person placing them. It took me less time to find it, than your post took to write.


As for her question, the investigation concluded in june:

_The Capitol police force has primary jurisdiction over the Capitol building and grounds, but its police chief reports to a three-person board.

Earlier this year, the Senate found that none of the board members had a full understanding of their own authority to request National Guard assistance. Two of the three members have since resigned.

One of the recommendations the report makes is to allow the Capitol police chief to get a direct response from the National Guard rather than awaiting Pentagon approval.

Capitol police chief Steven Sund had begged for assistance only for the request to get bogged down in hours of calls with the Pentagon, which in turn wasted time in planning and seeking approval for a response, the report found. Mr Sund too has since resigned.
_


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 30, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Take your advice first then.



I know you couldn't care less, but that is exactly why I enjoy my spouse so damn much. Best mirror in the world~ Keeps me fully informed of all my flaws, and bops my nose whenever I get too ahead of myself. I pray you find something so grounding, comrade.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 30, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I know you couldn't care less, but that is exactly why I enjoy my spouse so damn much. Best mirror in the world~ Keeps me fully informed of all my flaws, and bops my nose whenever I get too ahead of myself. I pray you find something so grounding, comrade.


They're really not doing a good job then, or at all, no offense.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 30, 2021)

Offense taken, though it is exactly what I anticipated. You are incapable of adding anything but worthless vitriol, but I thought I'd share with you the knowledge that a family can see bigotry like yours and take it for a laugh. I'd love to see you add something more than a one liner of "No you do!" but you really don't have anything, do you? No arguments, no ideas of your own, no aspiration to join in intelligent discourse, just a desire to shitpost and troll. It's really quite sad, and I encourage you to abandon this purely spiteful and worthless methodology of yours and share your actual doubts, concerns, and queries. You don't have to just be the annoying kid who posts garbage videos, you can do better and you'll find a nicer, more intelligent and helpful community in turn.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 30, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Offense taken, though it is exactly what I anticipated. You are incapable of adding anything but worthless vitriol, but I thought I'd share with you the knowledge that a family can see bigotry like yours and take it for a laugh. I'd love to see you add something more than a one liner of "No you do!" but you really don't have anything, do you? No arguments, no ideas of your own, no aspiration to join in intelligent discourse, just a desire to shitpost and troll. It's really quite sad, and I encourage you to abandon this purely spiteful and worthless methodology of yours and share your actual doubts, concerns, and queries. You don't have to just be the annoying kid who posts garbage videos, you can do better and you'll find a nicer, more intelligent and helpful community in turn.


Tha's a lot of projection right there. You can just easily ignore me if you feel that way, but you keep responding, which is your right, as it is mine as well.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 30, 2021)

7/30/2020
After being told there no Fraud by His own DOJ, Trump responded with
" just say that the election was corrupt + leave the rest to me and the R Congressmen."
this looks bad....



 
also
*DOJ ruling: The Chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee has invoked sufficient reasons for requesting the former President's tax information. Under section 6103(f )(1), Treasury must furnish the information to the Committee.*

Lastly
Attorney General Garland is urging the governor of Texas to reverse his executive order that aims to restrict migration at the border following a rise in COVID cases. Garland says Greg Abbott's order is "both dangerous and unlawful."
This law would allow Police to stop any "Brown" person in cars and request proof of Citizenship just because the person is a different shade.
its only midday people!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2021)

Thus far this thread seems to just be Conservative youtube channels and very little actual news.


----------



## djpannda (Jul 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Thus far this thread seems to just be Conservative youtube channels and very little actual news.


hey Im a bit offended.. I keep posting actually News with Links...
I know the other person that was handing the "News" before was only posting Random Youtube opinion videos. ( and promo codes for Mypillows) 
BUT I am committed in Providing Real Conservative News.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2021)

djpannda said:


> hey Im a bit offended.. I keep posting actually News with Links...
> I know the other person that was handing the "News" before was only posting Random Youtube opinion videos. ( and promo codes for Mypillows)
> BUT I am committed in Providing Real Conservative News.


Oh, my bad. I appreciate your efforts in this thread.


----------



## Dakitten (Jul 30, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Tha's a lot of projection right there. You can just easily ignore me if you feel that way, but you keep responding, which is your right, as it is mine as well.



I don't like to ignore my problems, doesn't fix anything. You can presume I'm projecting, and you can respond to me all you like~ My goal is to drown out your posts with longer, more thought out posts so that anybody who reads the nonsense you post also sees more thought out feedback! You don't often post with much, so capping your efforts has thankfully been quite easy thus far!


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 31, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I don't like to ignore my problems, doesn't fix anything. You can presume I'm projecting, and you can respond to me all you like~ My goal is to drown out your posts with longer, more thought out posts so that anybody who reads the nonsense you post also sees more thought out feedback! You don't often post with much, so capping your efforts has thankfully been quite easy thus far!


It ain't working babe.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 1, 2021)

Project Veritas wins another court case after being sued for malice and libel over exposing Scott Foval and Bob Creamer, DNC operatives admitting to hiring mentally ill agitators as agent provocateurs to disrupt Trump rallies.

Unfortunately the presiding Judge stopped short of leaving the bench and slapping the claimants attorneys upside the head for thinking the case had any merit.


----------



## laudern (Aug 1, 2021)

I heard something about the democrats turning away refugees arriving via boat from Cuba. Seems pretty hypocritical they turn away these guys but had open arms for any Mexican boarder jumper. Well open arms while they were the opposition anyway. Kamala seems to be very republican with her anti illegal immigration stance and seems to have sorted that problem out.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 5, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> It ain't working babe.



No worries, darling. You're doing great! Keep up the poor work~



jimbo13 said:


> Project Veritas wins another court case after being sued for malice and libel over exposing Scott Foval and Bob Creamer, DNC operatives admitting to hiring mentally ill agitators as agent provocateurs to disrupt Trump rallies.
> 
> Unfortunately the presiding Judge stopped short of leaving the bench and slapping the claimants attorneys upside the head for thinking the case had any merit.




A bit of a long watch, but if anyone is curious as to why James O'Kefe is a pathetic racist man-child scumbag, some highlights are listed below.

- Consistently edits video clips before distributing them to popular right wing outlets until they spread into the mainstream, keeping uncut source videos except when demanded by investigations or dropped in ignorance. A common retort to this tactic in his history is to "stay ahead" by obfuscating points, throwing out counter-claims before anything gets pointed back at him, or to throw his cohorts under the bus.

- Operates with the idea that it is noble to attack the left even with tactics he acknowledges as underhanded. Considering his usual method is deception, theatrics, and riot-mongering, it is a bit hilarious one of his idols put him down to his face for not understanding what it means to "prank for the greater good".

- Jail time! Silly boi lied about his occupation in a federal building. Mwop mwop.

- Most of his "stings" get investigated in the aftermath, and it is often found that his claims are bunk... but his media damage is already done. This is why he is largely regarded not as a journalist, but as a political operative with a very open bias.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 5, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Consistently edits video clips before distributing them to popular right wing outlets until they spread into the mainstream, keeping uncut source videos except when demanded by investigations or dropped in ignorance.



Not true, raw footage is always available. Either simultaneously or at the conclusion of the piece, just search their channel for raw filter over 20 minutes.




> - Operates with the idea that it is noble to attack the left even with tactics he acknowledges as underhanded. Considering his usual method is deception, theatrics, and riot-mongering, it is a bit hilarious one of his idols put him down to his face for not understanding what it means to "prank for the greater good".



Investigative reporters have used whistle blowers, plants and decoys for as long as journalism has taken place.



> Jail time! Silly boi lied about his occupation in a federal building. Mwop mwop.



Did no jail time about "illegally entering a federal building", not that it should be a crime anyways.  He was given a $1500 fine and probation for "Illegally" recording in a federal building.

And it wouldn't matter anyways. Plenty of notable Journalists have been arrested/fined and jailed.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/james-okeefe-avoids-jail-time/




> Most of his "stings" get investigated in the aftermath, and it is often found that his claims are bunk... but his media damage is already done. This is why he is largely regarded not as a journalist, but as a political operative with a very open bias.



Like MSNBC/CNN/FOX aren't political operatives with a very open Bias?     We have few to no unbias journalism left in this country, i'm sure there is a handful of independents and small town reporters that maintain traditional ethics but there is no such people left in the mainstream.

And you didn't source these "failed stings" because they don't exist.  Just because a bias municipality doesn't prosecute doesn't mean it was untrue.

"Bunk" is just progressive newspeak for "What we got caught saying/doing on film".


----------



## djpannda (Aug 5, 2021)

oh we still "handing the "News" by only posting Random Youtube opinion videos."


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 5, 2021)

djpannda said:


> oh we still "handing the "News" by only posting Random Youtube opinion videos."


Because the mainstream news is so trustworthy and not completely bias that we don't need to seek out the truth from online vids exposing this shit, yup.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 5, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Because the mainstream news is so trustworthy and not completely bias that we don't need to seek out the truth from online vids exposing this shit, yup.


It's so much easier to lie to you than actually do all the journalistic legwork necessary to expose actual conspiracies.  Mainstream news is fair from perfect, but in general they at least try to label opinion articles appropriately.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 5, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's so much easier to lie to you than actually do all the journalistic legwork necessary to expose actual conspiracies.  Mainstream news is fair from perfect, but in general they at least try to label opinion articles appropriately.


There literally videos of media insiders, like CNN, basically admitting manipulating and influencing people in order to trick them and think a certain way. Don't take my word for it, this guy admits it:



Unless he's lying just for the hell of it, which is extremely unlikely.

And it's not just the mainstream media who think they can control the people, social media accounts like Twitter, who's not supposed to take sides or be a publisher, the CEO, wants to control what people say:



You can disagree with someone, but you can't censor them just because you don't like what they have to say.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 5, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> There literally videos of media insiders, like CNN, basically admitting manipulating and influencing people in order to trick them and think a certain way. Don't take my word for it, this guy admits it:


Cable TV media is sensationalist and desperate to hang on to viewers by any means necessary, more news at eleven.  A ton of desperate Youtubers (*cough* Veritas) use the same tricks of the trade.



BitMasterPlus said:


> And it's not just the mainstream media who think they can control the people, social media accounts like Twitter, who's not supposed to take sides or be a publisher, the CEO, wants to control what people say:


You're gonna have to battle it out with your own party over that one, it's a matter of a private business' right to refuse service.  Kind of silly to suddenly take issue with that _now_, when Twitter has always had rules and breaking them would always get you banned.



BitMasterPlus said:


> You can disagree with someone, but you can't censor them just because you don't like what they have to say.


Clearly nobody's censoring these assholes, their clickbait videos are all over Youtube, and they're all that gets recommended to a lot of people.  They throw a shit-fit every time they knowingly cross a line and get punished for it because they know it'll get 'em more views.  When conservative media isn't being a giant rage/hatred feedback loop, it's being a giant persecution complex feedback loop.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 5, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Because the mainstream news is so trustworthy and not completely bias that we don't need to seek out the truth from online vids exposing this shit, yup.


yup career Reporters, all around the world, who go to college to learn how to Write and report* neutral News,* Reporters that have resources and spend years developing contacts that will provide insider and detail analysis.

 VS

Random Youtubers who are peddling their "Trump Coins and My Pillow" Promo Codes


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2021)

djpannda said:


> yup career Reporters, all around the world, who go to college to learn how to Write and report* neutral News,* Reporters that have resources and spend years developing contacts that will provide insider and detail analysis.
> 
> VS
> 
> Random Youtubers who are peddling their "Trump Coins and My Pillow" Promo Codes


In all fairness, yellow journalism is not exactly a phenomenon that's alien to us - remember the Spanish-American war, or more recently, the award-winning Brian Douglas Williams grossly exaggerating his coverage of Hurricane Katrina and the Iraq War (that's the first name that comes to mind, but there are many like him on cable news). If anyone wants an unbiased look into the news, they have to ingest multiple sources from across the spectrum. Not really an endorsement of self-proclaimed journalists on YouTube, but in this modern age anyone with a cellphone in their pocket can catch footage of an event and upload it online - in those instances they don't have a horse in the race, they just happen to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> In all fairness, yellow journalism is not exactly a phenomenon that's alien to us - remember the Spanish-American war, or more recently, the award-winning Brian Douglas Williams grossly exaggerating his coverage of Hurricane Katrina and the Iraq War (that's the first name that comes to mind, but there are many like him on cable news). If anyone wants an unbiased look into the news, they have to ingest multiple sources from across the spectrum. Not really an endorsement of self-proclaimed journalists on YouTube, but in this modern age anyone with a cellphone in their pocket can catch footage of an event and upload it online - in those instances they don't have a horse in the race, they just happen to be in the right place at the right time.


thats fine independent Journalism is needed in the world but the issue is not Independent Journalism ( As they still pride themselves on neutral when reporting.. the issue is career Chalantans with "bias" agenda that create misinformation in Videos to peddle them to Gullible people.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

how a Person "reports" the News is just as Important as the News itself. 
Classic example From Journalism class  
There a Fire that destroyed a House.
Reporter 1 " The Fire started when the owner plug in a Faulty Lamp and left it plugged in as he visited family in another state"
Reporter 2 " The Fire started By the Owner as he fled the state"
Any One that Listened to Reporter 2 would Infer that the Owner started the Fire on purpose and fled the state because of it.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 6, 2021)

On the topic of journalistic integrity the New York times just memory holed over a decade of paid Chinese propaganda pieces, Not due to ethics but because the checks stopped coming.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 6, 2021)

Y'all need the Associated Press in y'alls lives. True neutrals, or as close as one gets. https://apnews.com/


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 6, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> Y'all need the Associated Press in y'alls lives. True neutrals, or as close as one gets. https://apnews.com/



AP does better than most, they are hardly an egregious offender outside of isolated incidents but they are still rated center left. If you can tell a staffs culture and bias's they are failing at traditional journalism.

I'll agree, they are doing better than most but not good enough from what I'd like to see from a legit source. 

Atleast AP puts out a statement of disclosure on verbage.  

https://www.allsides.com/news-source/associated-press-media-bias
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/associated-press/


----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> AP does better than most, they are hardly an egregious offender outside of isolated incidents but they are still rated center left.


Achieving a "true center" in modern journalism is impossible, as conservatives have been conditioned to accept lies as truth so long as those lies reinforce preexisting biases.  So what is AP to do, tell the truth exactly half the time and talk out their asses the other half?  It's not worth sacrificing journalistic integrity just to get some brownie points from a few nutjobs.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 6, 2021)

News should presented as news without writters opinions and input. That is truly neutral news. Just present the facts and thats it.


The idea of conservative news is just stupid. It should be just news.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 6, 2021)

SG854 said:


> News should presented as news without writters opinions and input. That is truly neutral news. Just present the facts and thats it.
> 
> 
> The idea of conservative news is just stupid. It should be just news.


"If someone tells you it's raining outside, and someone else tells you it's not, your job as journalist isn't to quote both of them and call it a day. Your job is to look out a window."

but yes, your job is to make note of what everyone is saying, then do the digging. Verify what they're saying, and dig as deep as the story goes to make sure you get it all. Report on your findings and how you found it. You should disclose any blanks or discrepancies you found, and what you did to fill in the blanks. If you intentionally create blanks to suggest a narrative, or fill any blanks fully or partially with personal opinion, and/or don't disclose everything you legally/ethically can...then, you dun goofed. Well, on hard news stories anyway. softer pieces aren't quite so stringent, but it doesn't hurt to be thorough.

Who, What, When, Where, Why, and How. These are the basic questions of journalism.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Achieving a "true center" in modern journalism is impossible, as *democrats aka communists *have been conditioned to accept lies as truth so long as those lies reinforce preexisting biases.


ftfy



SG854 said:


> News should presented as news without writters opinions and input. That is truly neutral news. Just present the facts and thats it.
> 
> 
> The idea of conservative news is just stupid. It should be just news.


I agree on that, but the main reason why people say and use "conservative news" for their outlets is because the radical left has taken over the media, industries, political positions of power, most of the world etc. and they want more control and to crush freedoms, that we've pretty much become the opposition for freedoms and such. Believe what you want it's the truth and most will realize it way too late.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 6, 2021)

You can have hard line between your editorial and news, nothing wrong with having skewed editorial, that's what it is there for.

But the problem and bias comes in when AP takes a stance with verbage, like taking a stance of using "Undocumented immigrant" over "illegal alien".   The unbiased stance would be to use the official terminology of the government at the time. Even if you have to shift it between administrations.    That is a public admission of stance, straight journalism needs to avoid that.

They also have had a revealing habit of remaining factual while framing identical acts in different lights pictured below.  They have been caught framing by omission or citing positives right along party lines.







All these statements are true, doesn't mean it's not biased.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> ftfy


You didn't fix it, you just expelled some word vomit because you didn't like the point that was being made.  Democrats are definitely susceptible to falling into their own echo chambers, but in general they don't have the same overactive fear response that Republicans do, which is something that makes people far easier to fool.

"Communist Democrats" makes the same amount of sense as "Communist Republicans," which is none.  Both parties are _capitalist parties_, I shouldn't need to repeat that for you so many times.


----------



## Immortallix (Aug 6, 2021)

I've lurked enough political threads to know arguing here of all places is a waste of energy. Just want to introduce my boy Rackets to bros who haven't heard of before.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You didn't fix it, you just expelled some word vomit because you didn't like the point that was being made.  Democrats are definitely susceptible to falling into their own echo chambers, but in general they don't have the same overactive fear response that Republicans do, which is something that makes people far easier to fool.
> 
> "Communist Democrats" makes the same amount of sense as "Communist Republicans," which is none.  Both parties are _capitalist parties_, I shouldn't need to repeat that for you so many times.


No one's making you repeat anything, I just calls the bullshit as I sees it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> No one's making you repeat anything, I just calls the bullshit as I sees it.


You mean you _spew_ bullshit, repeatedly.  And then it has to be corrected, repeatedly.  I'd almost feel sorry for you if you hadn't chosen to fall victim to propaganda of your own accord.  It's a long hike back to reality from where you're at now.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> You mean you _spew_ bullshit, repeatedly.  And then it has to be corrected, repeatedly.  I'd almost feel sorry for you if you hadn't chosen to fall victim to propaganda of your own accord.  It's a long hike back to reality from where you're at now.


Oh lookie, more projection. Tell me something new.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Oh lookie, more projection. Tell me something new.


I'm not the one who gets my news from pre-teens on Youtube, breh.  So you have no leg to stand on calling that statement projection.


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 6, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> ftfy


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCarthyism


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I'm not the one who gets my news from pre-teens on Youtube, breh.  So you have no leg to stand on calling that statement projection.


I said tell me something new projectionist lol


----------



## Xzi (Aug 6, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> I said tell me something new projectionist lol


I think all that Youtube autoplay has given you Alzheimer's, you're starting to repeat yourself.  Or perhaps you're just a shitty bot coded by an average Republican voter (a basement-dwelling no-lifer with zero creativity).


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I think all that Youtube autoplay has given you Alzheimer's, you're starting to repeat yourself.  Or perhaps you're just a shitty bot coded by an average Republican voter (a basement-dwelling no-lifer with zero creativity).


Did you know that every conspiracy theory on the internet, including this one, is true?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 6, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I think all that Youtube autoplay has given you Alzheimer's, you're starting to repeat yourself.  Or perhaps you're just a shitty bot coded by an average Republican voter (a basement-dwelling no-lifer with zero creativity).


Jeez you sure love describing yourself huh?


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 7, 2021)

Fantastic commentary on Biden's illegal eviction moratorium, while states and banks still entitled to payments.  The DNCs war on the middle class continues.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 10, 2021)

So California is having a recall election, as they do every 4-8 years after Democrats continue to ruin the state but to save Newsoms ass they just put forth a measure to let people print ballots at home.

In before they let you photocopy!

https://teamtuckercarlson.com/news/...-print-at-home-ballot-recall-election-scheme/


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 10, 2021)

I kinda forgot about this thread, because I was busy point-by-point debunking and displaying the absolutely shameless tactics of project Veritas and James O'Keefe, all the way up to hosting a party on the weekend and I forgot about it... But Jimbo lies makes for a lovely lightning rod!

First, a couple fun links in reference to project Veritas...

Mary Landrieu case ends in James O'Keefe pleading guilty with some of his friends after a terrible attempt at a sting

The Daily Beast of all things goes on about how James O'Keefe is a terrible human being. Sadly, they were wrong about his career being short lived. Also, he totally doctored video because it didn't fit his narrative.

Racist ballot harvesting video also edited and involved a bribe~ Oh hey, fox news! Thanks!



jimbo13 said:


> Fantastic commentary on Biden's illegal eviction moratorium, while states and banks still entitled to payments.  The DNCs war on the middle class continues.




Tucker Carlson is just about the opposite of a fantastic commentator. For somebody who doesn't trust the Elites, you sure seem to like the heir to a giant fortune who was raised in complete opulence. That being said, kinda telling that you support the landlords over the people who have had issues with being able to return to work due to things like having kids and schools still being closed, jobs that haven't come back or reopened fully due to the virus, or health issues making them not viable for vaccination. Compassionate stuff.



jimbo13 said:


> So California is having a recall election, as they do every 4-8 years after Democrats continue to ruin the state but to save Newsoms ass they just put forth a measure to let people print ballots at home.
> 
> In before they let you photocopy!
> 
> https://teamtuckercarlson.com/news/...-print-at-home-ballot-recall-election-scheme/



Hmm, tricksy... if only there was a member of the California Registrar of Voters on the forum... oh, wait! Hi, I'm Dakitty, I'm formerly head of a large county's RoV help desk and phone bank. This is a blatant lie regarding certain ballot options for UOCAVA (overseas citizens and DEPLOYED MILITARY PERSONNEL) that allows them to print out a ballot, then send it in along with identifying markers to ensure that it came from them. The process of applying for UOCAVA requires submitting several forms of identification, which is then matched in our system. We have yet to have any reports of fraud utilizing this system, which has actually been in place for a while.

In short, kids... when Jimbo opens his mouth, it reeks of lies and disdain for non white non wealthy human beings, which brews in the festering pit of feces, fox news, and illegal drugs he calls his stomach.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I kinda forgot about this thread, because I was busy point-by-point debunking and displaying the absolutely shameless tactics of project Veritas and James O'Keefe, all the way up to hosting a party on the weekend and I forgot about it... But Jimbo lies makes for a lovely lightning rod!
> 
> First, a couple fun links in reference to project Veritas...
> 
> ...




You couldn't debunk a flat earther ,  It's no one but your own fault your not wealthy and if we just could get SNAP cut off your not smart enough to feed yourself.   Being a Salish indian who lives on tribal land the copious amounts of hallucinogens I partake in is entirely legal.

You only assumed I am white because Progressives are racist trash who assume us ethnics didn't escape their plantation.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> It's no one but your own fault your not wealthy


tell that to my dead veitnam war vet grandfather, who never was able to retire due to the jobs available where we lived not paying enough. Most jobs don't pay enough, and it's only getting worse. He died before hitting 55, a second heart attack. No healthcare to my knowledge. He constantly talked to me about work ethnic, he worked with my grandmothers horses, took care a giant amount of land, knew how to work a tractor, how to work with wood.
He died in a rotting mobile home. and I mean, ceiling coming apart. He worked constantly, both my grandmother and him. I would only be able to see them on the weekends, if that. As he was often off at work.
Wealth at this point, in the current circumstances, is something given to you at birth.

It doesn't matter how hard you work anymore. If your born in the bottom, and live in the United States, you will stay there.

I'm talking from experience, as I experienced two ends of the spectrum. I was born in absolute poverty. My mother was at work so often that she could not care for me when I was little. There was a few times we went homeless, in which my grandparents then took care of me for a year or so until my mother could find a stable place to live.


That changed when she met my abusive stepfather. The difference?
While yes, he worked as a miner. His family had three large houses in multiple states, could throw parties non stop. His mother and father was already retired, and frequently would play golf. And if he needed help, which was rare, they could easily provide it. They were finacially well off, for no real explanation other than accumulated wealth through generations.
The only times there was financial struggle was when he spent thousands of dollars on fantasy football.
When the two families got together once, well... it didn't end well. Stepfather's side of the family was constantly criticizing my grandparents telling them to work harder, don't be lazy, without any knowledge how many hours, they cranked into their jobs, resulting in what was supposed to be a get together in goodwill, to never happen again.



jimbo13 said:


> and if we just could get SNAP cut


Perhaps telling more of my life puts this into context.
After, well, my mom had enough, I was abused often under my stepfather. He had anger issues, preferential treatment to his children, I would often barricade myself into my bedroom, never leaving unless I absolutely had to. And I mean, if I had a dry mouth and needed water, or if I was hungry, I wouldn't get water or eat as long as it didn't prevent me from falling asleep.

A couple of months pass inbetween my grandfather passes, I'm not going to talk much since we would be here for a while  if I explained what happened in those months. Just know that my mom and I moved, lost pretty much everything, sold everything we could part with in reason. She got a job, but the pay was so low, and she had a lack of savings, that we had to turn to snap for a few months. That's how we got food for a while. She hated it, she felt like she had to swallow her pride to do it.

Removing SNAP, removing those services would make those who really need the help, unable to get it. Removing those things doesn't create independence. It creates Dependence. If SNAP was removed, I don't think we would make rent in the apartment we got, and it was one of the cheapest we could find. We would have to fall back to my Uncle, who, to say the least, was borderline Financially stable enough to be retired.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2021)

*Snip*

Well, that's extremely telling on your character. The moment I try to level with you, tell you an experience I have, that explains the reasons I think the way I do. You brush it off, call me human trash, proceed to say you will not read, claiming that my behavior, my attempt to level with you, that I deserve what I deserve, without even reading what I said.

That you are so keen on not listening to someone else, at all, while hating them with strong malice. Telling someone that they should be poor, and that they deserve it, without understanding, is one, if not, the strongest malice someone can have towards another human being.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 10, 2021)

*Snip*

That's a terrible sentiment, that you really should take back if you consider yourself a decent human being.


----------



## jimbo13 (Aug 10, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That's a terrible sentiment, that you really should take back if you consider yourself a decent human being.



Considering he is an apologist and advocate for communism I have no sympathy for him, Communism killed at least 200 million people during the 20th century and that is a very generous understatement only accounting for Mao and Stalin's purges.

The Nazi's barely broke double digits, when considering human toll I can think of no ideology worst and more offensive than communism. 

So how nice should someone be to literally worst than a Nazi?


----------



## SyphenFreht (Aug 10, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> Considering he is an apologist and advocate for communism I have no sympathy for him, Communism killed at least 200 million people during the 20th century and that is a very generous understatement only accounting for Mao and Stalin's purges.
> 
> The Nazi's barely broke double digits, when considering human toll I can think of no ideology worst and more offensive than communism.
> 
> So how nice should someone be to literally worst than a Nazi?



The fact that you equate Nazis with communism should be enough to realize that you often don't have enough skill to play ball at everyone else's intellectual level. 

It's even more disheartening to realize that you blame an entire ideology on countless deaths instead of the actual people behind it, but I've read what you posted about BLM and left wing democrats and welfare recipients, so honestly no one here should be surprised that you resort to blanket arguments and criminalizing groups of people for individual demonstrations. 

The fact that you have no hesitancy when talking down to other people, regardless of situation or background, simply when they're engaging in a "friendly" debate on an online forum, shows your lack of empathy, which in some ways I get, but when you pull the political backing that you do... it seems a little hypocritical, a standpoint you seem to be against so much in terms of the left wing democrats. 

It's all fun and games until you negate the political discussion in favor of attacking someone directly.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 10, 2021)

*Snip*







You really don't do yourself any favors, comrade. Also, I love how you sidestep any of my points mentioned before hammering in my end statement with a disgusting display. 10/10 Very adult.


----------



## djpannda (Aug 10, 2021)

Mean While in the Great State oF TEXAS 
*Texas Gov. Abbott threatens fines again against local officials and businesses that enforce mask mandates, vaccine requirements*
 but ....2 weeks later 
*Gov. Abbott Requests Help From Hospitals, Out-of-State Healthcare Workers as Virus Surges, Hospital fills *





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_Breaking News! Senate infrastructure bill passes with 69 votes - 19 Republican voted in favor _

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Biden's Infrastructure Investment and Jobs Act could create around 2 million jobs (mostly Union jobs)
VS 
The *10,000* jobs that was "lost" with the Keystone Pipe Line..


----------



## djpannda (Aug 10, 2021)

More Conservative News of the day
Herschel Walker, who Republicans want to Run for Georgia Senate
This man...
Play by the rules.....the American people demand ONLY LEGAL BALLOTS be counted. Anyone manipulating this election should be prosecuted.— Herschel Walker (@HerschelWalker) November 4, 2020


Now he and his wife might be in legal problem for Voter Fraud ...
*Walker’s wife voted in Georgia as couple lives in Texas,*
Some might state "maybe They live in Both or Just moved to Texas/Georgia but .They receive a homestead exemption on their property taxes from the Property in Texas, according to public records. Homestead exemptions are granted to homeowners for their legal residence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2021)

I've removed @jimbo13's post since it violates our conduct guidelines, however I kept the responses to it because I think it's an interesting field of discussion. I happen to share the sentiment - communism is just as monstrous and murderous as nazism, it merely supplants race war with class war and pits people against "the rich" as opposed to "lesser races". Each time it was implemented, it was an absolute disaster that led to mass genocide and untold suffering because in order to "equalise" society across all strata, you must necessarily cut people down to size at the hamstrings. It invariably leads into totalitarianism and plays overtures to angry mobs in order to do so, just like National Socialism does. I'm personally permissive of discussing it since I'm a free speech absolutist myself, but fun fact - propagating nazism, communism or any other totalitarian system of government is actually illegal where I come from.

I think confusing communism with social safety nets present in western social democracies is boneheaded and silly - the two are nothing alike. Communism is based on the idea of seizure of private property and collectivisation, social democracies are based on the idea that supporting the poor is an investment, which in many cases it is. One of those things is inherently evil and violent as it forcibly deprives people of their belongings, the other is called charity.

I'm keen to agree with @Reual on SNAP, with about 15,000 asterisks annotating that sentiment. Whether we like it or not, there are people in our society who cannot "pull themselves up by their bootstraps" - they either lack the physical or mental ability to become a part of the workforce. I say that not as an insult, but as an objective observation - statistically speaking +/- 10% of people have IQ's below 86, which is below the level required to be capable of following spoken or written instructions effectively. In the past those people would be labourers or warriors - in modern society they've become useless due to technological progress. It's an uncomfortable thought, to be sure, but it isn't one we get to sweep under the rug. Jobs for these kinds of people no longer exist, or aren't sufficient in number enough to cover the demand - technology solved the problems those jobs were aimed at solving. They can still live fulfilling lives like anybody else, we just have to enable them to do so. In addition, one in four people in America live with at least one disability - a portion of that group has crippling disabilities that they can't overcome with just sheer willpower. Those people *can't* work and their survival hinges on the rest of us pulling the cart for them, which is the right thing to do.

Welfare does cause government dependency, that much is correct. With that being said, there are certain objective realities that we have to contend with, even if we fancy the libertarian ideal. A small subset of people will simply perish if we *don't* provide the bare minimum of support, so we're faced with a choice between two evils - expect people to part with a sensible portion of their income in order to support those in extreme need who cannot be helped by any other means *or* let them perish. It is inherently more humanitarian to go with the former, and over the years, this has proven to be more effective - it builds social cohesion. With that being said, it should be the absolute bare minimum - people who *can* work should instead be incentivised to do so, and taught to do so if needs be. Welfare fraud doesn't even enter the equation here because you'd be spending more money trying to police the system than by running it unchecked.

This train of thought isn't new - a Negative Income Tax which would effectively guarantee a basic income for "an individual", working or not working, has already been proposed by the likes of Milton Friedman. He doesn't describe it as a handout, but rather as a reversal of payment direction. I would prefer that approach *more* than countless inefficient government programs that waste resources on pencil pushing and marble offices as opposed to fulfilling their objectives.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 10, 2021)

If only jimbo empathy would extend to the people that are dying today, like with this virus.

I wonder how many people died to or are going to die unfettered capitalism.


In other news, 1 trillion bill passed the Senate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> If only jimbo empathy would extend to the people that are dying today, like with this virus.
> 
> I wonder how many people died to or are going to die unfettered capitalism.
> 
> ...


Under capitalism, where transactions are voluntarily, people are responsible for their own fate. Under communism, where participation is mandatory, deaths are systemic. A person dying due to poor access to healthcare is tragic, a person dying in a forced labour camp or due to state-planned starvation is a crime against humanity. There is no comparison between the two whatsoever.


----------



## kevin corms (Aug 10, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> If only jimbo empathy would extend to the people that are dying today, like with this virus.
> 
> I wonder how many people died to or are going to die unfettered capitalism.
> 
> ...


Super easy to do when the politicians have most people convinced its the fault of people in the other party only. Its a bit concerning that they managed to make it about the voters too, as if they are all either Nazis or Bolsheviks. You are all being divided and conquered, you dont even notice when Biden and George W Bush are laughing at you on tv.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foxi4 said:


> Under capitalism, where transactions are voluntarily, people are responsible for their own fate. Under communism, where participation is mandatory, deaths are systemic. A person dying due to poor access to healthcare is tragic, a person dying in a forced labour camp or due to state-planned starvation is a crime against humanity. There is no comparison between the two whatsoever.




The communism we have seen is based off Marxism, which assumes most people are just too stupid to have any power. Marx even wrote about how to use people to create a dictatorship you can sell as communism. Its a bit alarming how many social scientists identify themselves as Marxists these days, even more so when you see how much influence they have.

Or to be exact Marx decided to tell people they would somehow go from dictatorship of the proletariat to actual communism, just not possible and we have seen what happens. Either people just stay in power forever and pass it down to someone else, or someone else takes the power. This was exactly what Orwell was referring to when he wrote animal farm. I think the way it was put is that we end up with a dictatorship of former proletarians.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 10, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Under capitalism, where transactions are voluntarily, people are responsible for their own fate. Under communism, where participation is mandatory, deaths are systemic. A person dying due to poor access to healthcare is tragic, a person dying in a forced labour camp or due to state-planned starvation is a crime against humanity. There is no comparison between the two whatsoever.



Considering homelessness and hunger in the USA is pretty rampant, I would say this is just slapstick comedy. I plan to refute this at great length when I get home, but tldr version is that your experience with "communism" isn't the fare pushed for by the masses, rich people should not exist, and you're spouting old time propaganda after having to delete a post from someone referring to a poor person as worthless trash. Maybe reexamine your priorities and privileges?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Considering homelessness and hunger in the USA is pretty rampant, I would say this is just slapstick comedy. I plan to refute this at great length when I get home, but tldr version is that your experience with "communism" isn't the fare pushed for by the masses, rich people should not exist, and you're spouting old time propaganda after having to delete a post from someone referring to a poor person as worthless trash. Maybe reexamine your priorities and privileges?


Shaming me for my use of common sense isn't going to make me support an inherently amoral philosophy. Communism is an unacceptable form of governance that must necessarily be faced by fierce opposition - it should never be allowed to take root, and must be uprooted wherever it already has. It's going to take a lot of refuting, considering communism has been tried repeatedly all around the world and hasn't worked once. It always starts with grand aspirations and ends with a police state quelling civil unrest caused by rampant poverty, and it always will since it's based on an inherently flawed premise. You have precisely zero examples of communism leading to the establishment of a stable and equitable society that managed to survive the test of time, meanwhile capitalism lifted the world out of poverty by allowing individuals to pursue their own aspirations, develop their unique talents, and subsequently monetise them.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 10, 2021)

Foxi4 said:


> Shaming me for my use of common sense isn't going to make me support an inherently amoral philosophy. Communism is an unacceptable form of governance that must necessarily be faced by fierce opposition - it should never be allowed to take root, and must be uprooted wherever it already has. It's going to take a lot of refuting, considering communism has been tried repeatedly all around the world and hasn't worked once. It always starts with grand aspirations and ends with a police state quelling civil unrest caused by rampant poverty, and it always will since it's based on an inherently flawed premise. You have precisely zero examples of communism leading to the establishment of a stable and equitable society that managed to survive the test of time, meanwhile capitalism lifted the world out of poverty by allowing individuals to pursue their own aspirations, develop their unique talents, and subsequently monetise them.
> 
> View attachment 272756


Technology has improved and lifted people out of the old world, as it tends to do, but capitalism has stifled those gains. Correlation does not equal causation, as they say. As for your common sense, China has lifted more people out of "poverty " than anything (not defending Chinese "communism " so much as pointing out the errors of the chart) yet you show them no love. Meanwhile, countries adopting more socialist policies tend to have the best gdp per capita as well as happier citizens, better productivity, and a smaller gap between rich and poor. You're espousing elitist rhetoric due to old world propaganda, when you should be embracing the comrade mentality! =3


----------



## SyphenFreht (Aug 10, 2021)

The main problem with both economic structures is that neither stand up when confronted with the large scope of human involvement. Communism is great in the sense that it establishes what is supposed to be a "bottom" bar for individuals to live off of; a bare minimum, filled with compliance and mediocrity. It leaves little room for free enterprise and entrepreneurs, which is where we see modern communism fail. After those in power realize how they can exploit the workers, it all goes downhill.

On the other hand, capitalism is a great concept when it's not against the back drop of, again, greedy people in power who exploit the bottom rung of society. With capitalism, especially American capitalism, there is no "bottom", just debt. And too much debt accruel leads to consequence, such as prison. Yeah, in regards to debt, I get that people should be at their own faults for accruing such debt, but honestly we probably could've made a much better economic system that doesn't rely on owing someone something.

With that being said, neither economic system seems to work over such a large population, or at least, neither seems to be as effective as other countries, here in the U.S.



> Technology has improved and lifted people out of the old world, as it tends to do, but capitalism has stifled those gains. Correlation does not equal causation, as they say. As for your common sense, China has lifted more people out of "poverty " than anything (not defending Chinese "communism " so much as pointing out the errors of the chart) yet you show them no love. Meanwhile, countries adopting more socialist policies tend to have the best gdp per capita as well as happier citizens, better productivity, and a smaller gap between rich and poor. You're espousing elitist rhetoric due to old world propaganda, when you should be embracing the comrade mentality! =3



Honestly though, China seems to be the closest without going over in terms of utilizing both a communist style economic system with capitalist highlights. It's coupled with a political system that, for one, seems to try and embrace its citizens rather than see them as a direct step to the next economic tier. Or rather, it seems they've figured out team building a lot better than we have in the West.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 10, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Technology has improved and lifted people out of the old world, as it tends to do, but capitalism has stifled those gains. Correlation does not equal causation, as they say. As for your common sense, China has lifted more people out of "poverty " than anything (not defending Chinese "communism " so much as pointing out the errors of the chart) yet you show them no love. Meanwhile, countries adopting more socialist policies tend to have the best gdp per capita as well as happier citizens, better productivity, and a smaller gap between rich and poor. You're espousing elitist rhetoric due to old world propaganda, when you should be embracing the comrade mentality! =3


China was an absolute hellhole *until* it adopted capitalist economic principles after the abject failure of the Great Leap Forward. It's hard to quantify the death toll of the policy, it depends on whether you count deaths due to starvation alone or if you also count various crimes against humanity as well, but the estimates generally vary between 15-55 million people. Funnily enough, the Chinese economy has *shrank* during the Great Leap Forward (1958), it's one of the only two periods in history when this has happened, the other being the Cultural Revolution (1966), also caused by communism. People were struggling to split a grain of rice amongst each other until the government realised that allowing private industry to flourish, with strong government backing, was a better model.





The success you're attributing to communism was achieved precisely when China started to *distance* itself from communist economic policies.


----------



## Immortallix (Aug 25, 2021)

https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...to-covid-19-restrictions-20210821-p58ksh.html

If only acabgang were there.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 25, 2021)

Immortallix said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...to-covid-19-restrictions-20210821-p58ksh.html
> 
> If only acabgang were there.


Wonder how they would like it if we shot those people to prevent covid? Actually, I shouldn't joke like that since it may give them ideas.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 25, 2021)

"The FBI admitting the mostly peaceful protest wasn't a planned insurrection." *OH GEE REALLY I NEVER WOULD'VE GUESSED I'M SO SHOCKED RIGHT NOW THAT THE JAN 6 "RIOT" WASN'T A PLANNED INSURRECTION LIKE THEY'VE BEEN SHOUTING FOR 8 FUCKING MONTHS NOW!
*
Tensions will keep rising until the volcano explodes.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 28, 2021)

Still gotta change the thread title, but until then, here's some interesting vids:



If the second one doesn't light the fire in your belly, or ;et you see the hypocrisy and just plain mania of today, well then nothing will.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> If the second one doesn't light the fire in your belly, or ;et you see the hypocrisy and just plain mania of today, well then nothing will.




So, the video is about how a black officer shot an unarmed white woman, and you're saying it's hypocritical that BLM doesn't spotlight this, despite the fact it's not exactly part of their..."manifesto", so to speak?

Oh well. Sounds like you should get over it.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> If the second one doesn't light the fire in your belly, or ;et you see the hypocrisy and just plain mania of today, well then nothing will.



This is disingenuous as hell and you know it.  There's no honest comparison to be made between Ashli Babbit's case and a case like Breonna Taylor's.  Babbit was given multiple warnings and afforded multiple chances to just turn around and leave without consequence, even despite the fact that she was in the middle of committing a terrorist act.  If unarmed black men were given even half that much leniency by cops during routine traffic stops, BLM wouldn't need to exist.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 28, 2021)

SyphenFreht said:


> So, the video is about how a black officer shot an unarmed white woman, and you're saying it's hypocritical that BLM doesn't spotlight this, despite the fact it's not exactly part of their..."manifesto", so to speak?
> 
> Oh well. Sounds like you should get over it.


Then BLM should get over all the drug addicts and criminals that get justifiably killed. Don't play this fucking game with me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> This is disingenuous as hell and you know it.  There's no honest comparison to be made between Ashli Babbit's case and a case like Breonna Taylor's.  Babbit was given multiple warnings and afforded multiple chances to just turn around and leave without consequence, even despite the fact that she was in the middle of committing a terrorist act.  If unarmed black men were given even half that much leniency by cops during routine traffic stops, BLM wouldn't need to exist.




Oh god climbing through a window is extreme terrorrisims! Even though we tax payers pay for those buildings climbing through a window is a justifiable execution. God help us! Breaonna Taylor shouldn't have been with a criminal and she was most likely used as a shield by said criminal. And she even did stuff that got her fired from her nursing position. And fyi, most of these "black men" are never "unarmed" as you claimed to be, and even if they are, they can still resist arrest and can beat on officers with their bare hands if they choose to do so, which they shouldn't.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Then BLM should get over all the drug addicts and criminals that get justifiably killed.


Black lives matter unconditionally.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 28, 2021)

Lacius said:


> Black lives matter unconditionally.


All live matter, no one race is better than the other, don't be a criminal and resist arrest. Don't know why it's not simple to follow that.


----------



## Lacius (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> no one race is better than the other


That isn't what "Black lives matter" means, and I think you know that.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Then BLM should get over all the drug addicts and criminals that get justifiably killed. Don't play this fucking game with me.



I have yet to see a situation where BLM gets up in arms over a justifiable event, although it seems in this day and age BLM fights more for basic human rights, like not being killed on sight for, drug related crimes, for example, then most conservative Republicans. 

But if you want to jump on that bandwagon, then why don't you go complain that the cancer society isn't piling research into Covid treatment? Or leprosy? Why not go after John Hopkins for focusing primarily on children?

You expect BLM to defend white people getting shot when the whole organization is meant to bring light to unwarranted black Shootings.

You're being hypocritical. Don't play this fucking game with me, boi.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Oh god climbing through a window is extreme terrorrisims!





BitMasterPlus said:


> Breaonna Taylor shouldn't have been with a criminal and she was most likely used as a shield by said criminal.


Pick a fucking lane, Jesus.  If you can handwave away the cold-blooded murder of someone sleeping soundly in their own bed, you can surely see the justification for shooting toward a violent mob out for the blood of congresspeople.


----------



## Immortallix (Aug 28, 2021)

Remember to take your fury out on various civilians and small businesses for months at a time instead of the politicians for one day.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 28, 2021)

Lacius said:


> That isn't what "Black lives matter" means, and I think you know that.


Oh yes it does. Only idiots like you want to believe that it doesn't.



SyphenFreht said:


> I have yet to see a situation where BLM gets up in arms over a justifiable event, although it seems in this day and age BLM fights more for basic human rights, like not being killed on sight for, drug related crimes, for example, then most conservative Republicans.
> 
> But if you want to jump on that bandwagon, then why don't you go complain that the cancer society isn't piling research into Covid treatment? Or leprosy? Why not go after John Hopkins for focusing primarily on children?
> 
> ...


All the shootings BLM rioted over were justified in one way or another. And even if they weren't, that still doesn't give them the right to loot and burn down cities. If they really have a problem with the way the justice system is, then they would've gone to the proper channels and reform it the right way. Otherwise, the next time someone gets shot that someone doesn't agree with, don't complain when they come to your house and loot and rob you in the name of BLM.



Xzi said:


> Pick a fucking lane, Jesus.  If you can handwave away the cold-blooded murder of someone sleeping soundly in their own bed, you can surely see the justification for shooting toward a violent mob out for the blood of congresspeople.


She was clearly awake and up when the police came and when the bullets started firing, in which her scum ex-boyfriend or fuck buddy or whatever he was to her when she was in his house when she shouldn't have been used her as a human shield of bullets. She was not asleep, and even if she was, she shouldn't have been around the wrong people.
https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com/leaked-documents-give-more-details-in-breonna-taylor-case/

https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...eonna_taylor_was_living_on_the_dark_side.html

One needs to take personal responsibilities over their own actions. While unfortunate, Breaonna Taylor's death was largely part her own fault. And for the "riot" on Jan 6, aka an actual peaceful protest, which they were let in by capitol police themselves and were also told to stand down:
https://en-volve.com/2021/04/15/bom...l-police-were-ordered-to-stand-down-on-jan-6/
Ashley Babbot's murder was in cold blood and unnecessary. There was no insurrection, and even when people were in the capitol, nothing happened other than them walking around. That's it. Any damage caused was the fault of Antifa and or BLM soldiers infiltrating the mob in order to make them look bad:
https://www.christianitydaily.com/a...-were-the-first-to-enter-capitol-on-jan-6.htm
https://en-volve.com/2021/03/04/ant...sed-chris-wray-still-denies-antifa-was-there/

The evidence is all there, only those who choose to ignore it and believe the lies would not agree since it's all out there with a simple search. And before you bring up "capitol police also dies because of Jan 6" nope, the once who died, died after the fact due to natural causes unrelated to the mostly peaceful protest on Jan 6. None of those deaths were related to that day, and the only casualty was a service woman who was actually killed unjustifiably in this case. And that's why the video up there shows the infuriating hypocrisy of it all. And on other note, you wanna see one of the best example of an actual insurrection, look no further than the recent example of the Taliban taking over Afghanistan. That's an actual insurrection as they took the whole country.

I know some people, including here, still won't believe it despite all the evidence out there. I've done my part, if you still choose to ignore it, that's your decision (it's also why I kinda gave up debating people since they never even want to see the other side and rather believe in lies. The frustration just takes a toll and I don't have the energy anymore most of the time to deal with it.), but I know what's real and what isn't from my own eyes and ears, and you can call me all the names you want, I've seen and researched the facts.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> she shouldn't have been around the wrong people.


And somehow you don't think this applies to Ashli Babbit?  I'd have to check with Guinness, but that level of self-unawareness must be record setting.  She was a rabid idiot frothing at the mouth, among a giant mob of rabid idiots frothing at the mouth.  Every single person who broke into the capitol building that day was a criminal, and to further that point, most of them are already doing jail time for it.



BitMasterPlus said:


> There was no insurrection


Yeah sorry, that's not something you can easily memory hole.  We all watched the events unfold on live television, it's still quite vivid in my mind.



BitMasterPlus said:


> Any damage caused was the fault of Antifa and or BLM soldiers


That notion is not even worth entertaining.  Nobody who associates with BLM or Antifa would be caught dead wearing that type of Vanilla ISIS gear or waving Trump flags, even for a "false flag operation."  Not to mention the mob was so pale white that it reflected the sun at near 100% intensity.  You're just experiencing a bit of cognitive dissonance here because you don't want to believe conservatives would do something like this, but ever since Trump took over the party, it was only a matter of time.

It's also worth noting that by attempting to deflect the blame to your perceived political opponents, you're coming dangerously close to approaching Reichstag fire territory.  Maybe that was intentional though?  Either way, it's a good thing fascist tactics are so easy to spot, because they never change.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> All the shootings BLM rioted over were justified in one way or another. And even if they weren't, that still doesn't give them the right to loot and burn down cities. If they really have a problem with the way the justice system is, then they would've gone to the proper channels and reform it the right way. Otherwise, the next time someone gets shot that someone doesn't agree with, don't complain when they come to your house and loot and rob you in the name of BLM.
> .



Except it's been proven multiple times that BLM didn't riot and shoot people; you had staged players involved with the intent of discrediting the organization by any means possible. 

As far as proper channels go, I'm sure we both know that's a load of crap. How can someone be so protective of the ideal that a tyrannical government should be overthrown deflect that same idea when it doesn't fit their narrative? Conservative Republicans, more often than not, are dead firm believers of this, and the Second Amendment especially, but as soon as some non white people get involved it's "They should've done it the right way", despite numerous instances over time of people needing to do exactly what they've done in order to get the recognition of being treated equally. Women, non whites, the bottom rung economic class... these groups and more have had to hold demonstrations, protests, even riots in some cases, because "going through the proper channels" didn't and doesn't work for them. 

You really gotta hop off that hypocritical horse buddy.


----------



## Dakitten (Aug 28, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Mostly sharing and pointing the hypocrisy of the left, some of the right, and the media news outlets with news and stories they ted to ignore. I labeled this thread with "conservative" since I know it would catch peoples eye to talk or to troll like some are doing lol Personally, I don't really like any of these labels (conservative, democrat, etc.) since you don't have to put a label on doing what's right, but some just use the name in order to get noticed and/or recognition then do their own thing despite what they're called.


Fact checkers, scientists, teachers, and experts all seem to swear by hypocrisy being more to one side than the other... and it ain't blue.





> Because giving the government less power and spending to reduce the nation debt is a completely bad thing.



The government is a group of people decided upon by their constituents to maintain and improve their general quality of life, to say nothing of the many good paying jobs it provides. Most of the debt is causes by the military, and it's many private contractors who bleed the country dry with no recompense. If anything is pumping up the debt, it is capitalist parasites who don't pay taxes and collect absurd funds for something that could be done by the government in house for vastly less money and with better outcomes.





> Yes you do, if you want the person or people assaulting your family to stay down instead of waiting 15 minutes to police to arrive when it could be too late.


I don't know how many ninja cartels you've scammed, but usually a six shot revolver is more than enough to handle any individual and their friends. If you need more ammo than that, you aren't going to Dirty Harry your way out with a machine gun, either. They're also classy and a great intimidating deterrent, too!





> Get rid of unemployment benefits and all the other stuff that people get money to not work and you'll see more people getting jobs, even the dirty ones, in order to feed themselves and make something of themselves. And there are plenty of white american farmers as well, who will hire other Americans who want to do a good job


I am going to guess you're someone who hasn't had to apply for benefits before. It isn't a simple or quick task, and sometimes things just go bad, even for good people. Company downsizes or goes under, long term illness strikes, or maybe you become the target of harassment and no level of legal retaliation can make the work environment change... and then your whole world can collapse. Exploitation should naturally be monitored and remedied when spotted, but the programs are for working people who are stuck between jobs, and they are criminally underused and underfunded due to people with a disdain for the poor.





> Not really, but I'll give you the effort of trying to.


I would say 9/10 but needs more nudes.



BitMasterPlus said:


> Well, I'm gonna see what happens. This is kind of an experiment and I wanna see how fast this could either go up or down. And let's not talk about who and who isn't politically illiterate here, let's just not go down that rabbit hole.



Why not? I'm fairly certain if we hunt down typos and grammatical errors by party affiliation, it would show that REP must stand for Rongly Edjukated Peeple.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 29, 2021)

Lacius said:


> That isn't what "Black lives matter" means, and I think you know that.


Let’s be real, the people saying “All” are really just upset over the word “Black.”


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Aug 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> It's also worth noting that by attempting to deflect the blame to your perceived political opponents, you're coming dangerously close to approaching Reichstag fire territory.  Maybe that was intentional though?  Either way, it's a good thing fascist tactics are so easy to spot, because they never change.


And it's a good thing it's easy to spot a commie since they spout "FACISMS" at anything they don't agree with.



SyphenFreht said:


> Except it's been proven multiple times that BLM didn't riot and shoot people; you had staged players involved with the intent of discrediting the organization by any means possible.
> 
> As far as proper channels go, I'm sure we both know that's a load of crap. How can someone be so protective of the ideal that a tyrannical government should be overthrown deflect that same idea when it doesn't fit their narrative? Conservative Republicans, more often than not, are dead firm believers of this, and the Second Amendment especially, but as soon as some non white people get involved it's "They should've done it the right way", despite numerous instances over time of people needing to do exactly what they've done in order to get the recognition of being treated equally. Women, non whites, the bottom rung economic class... these groups and more have had to hold demonstrations, protests, even riots in some cases, because "going through the proper channels" didn't and doesn't work for them.
> 
> You really gotta hop off that hypocritical horse buddy.


Yes they do and this is a perfect example of an ignorant individual who doesn't know what they fuck they're talking about and are ignorant to their own surroundings. There are multiple accounts of their criminality and you choose to ignore it. If that's not cult like ignorance I don't know what is. 

You call me hypocritical, but you will find the biggest one once you look in the mirror.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Aug 30, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Yes they do and this is a perfect example of an ignorant individual who doesn't know what they fuck they're talking about and are ignorant to their own surroundings. There are multiple accounts of their criminality and you choose to ignore it. If that's not cult like ignorance I don't know what is.
> 
> You call me hypocritical, but you will find the biggest one once you look in the mirror.



Well it was a nice try on your part, but you can't pick and choose what you consider the truth when the facts have been clearly presented multiple times. And just because you're adamant about your OPINIONS does not make them fact, no matter how hard you try. 

Show me some examples of straight up BLM criminality from a non Republican backed news source and we'll talk. 

Although, I'm sure you'll hit this argument back with "No YOU provide sources!" because God forbid a hard-core Conservative Republican sites an unbiased news source. 

Maybe you should double check your hypocrisy and ignorance. You're getting a little emotional over a political debate ‍‍


----------



## Immortallix (Sep 1, 2021)

“I have an antifa flag on my [classroom] wall""I have 180 days to turn them into revolutionaries”Gabriel Gipe, an #antifa member & teacher at @NatomasUSD, was secretly recorded admitting to indoctrinating students to want to overthrow the government. https://t.co/8r0ASOrA3S— Andy Ngô 🏳️‍🌈 (@MrAndyNgo) August 31, 2021


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 3, 2021)

Immortallix said:


> https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1432732052122710020


Project Veritas is bad etc etc

Mary Landrieu case ends in James O'Keefe pleading guilty with some of his friends after a terrible attempt at a sting

The Daily Beast of all things goes on about how James O'Keefe is a terrible human being. Sadly, they were wrong about his career being short lived. Also, he totally doctored video because it didn't fit his narrative.

Racist ballot harvesting video also edited and involved a bribe~ Oh hey, fox news! Thanks!

Seriously, why does anybody trust a word this guy says? He's literally been caught completely red handed over a half dozen times absolutely lying and doctoring videos to suit his objectives, and often to the point where the full context is absolutely contrary to his claims. Please gather from better sources.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Sep 3, 2021)

Immortallix said:


> https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1432732052122710020



That's pretty dope. It's almost like he's teaching kids, and by extension the general public through these "secret" video recordings, how easy it is to become radicalized. 

Like people complain about Antifa and the Taliban and blah blah blah but nobody stops to realize that this is a control tool every country (yes folks, even the U.S.!) uses to massively brainwash and turn groups of people against a centralized enemy. Hell, look at undecided voters. That's literally a glaring, albeit more subtle, example of modern radicalism on a scale hardly anyone notices. 

Then you have the media that constantly spews out misinformation or, even if they get it right more often than not, they pack a bunch of random pictures and videos and news articles together meant to have the average viewer create connections where none were meant to be. It's like continuously showing Indians (from India) subsequently preceding 7/11 ads and shit and now everyone automatically associates the two together. 

In this day and age it pays to get information from multiple perspectives. One perspective preaches bias, multiple perspectives and general apathy is about as close as someone can get to a truly unbiased news source


----------



## notimp (Sep 3, 2021)

SyphenFreht said:


> That's pretty dope. It's almost like he's teaching kids, and by extension the general public through these "secret" video recordings, how easy it is to become radicalized.
> 
> Like people complain about Antifa and the Taliban and blah blah blah but nobody stops to realize that this is a control tool every country (yes folks, even the U.S.!) uses to massively brainwash and turn groups of people against a centralized enemy. Hell, look at undecided voters. That's literally a glaring, albeit more subtle, example of modern radicalism on a scale hardly anyone notices.
> 
> ...


Lets talk about media a little. Taking newspapers as an example.

Every paper has an "editorial line" - best example I ever came across to illustrate it is a NYT job ad for their new moscow bureau chief - that read as following:


> Vladimir Putin’s Russia remains one of the biggest stories in the world.
> 
> It sends out hit squads armed with nerve agents against its enemies, most recently the opposition leader Aleksei Navalny. It has its cyber agents sow chaos and disharmony in the West to tarnish its democratic systems, while promoting its faux version of democracy. It has deployed private military contractors around the globe to secretly spread its influence. At home, its hospitals are filling up fast with Covid patients as its president hides out in his villa.
> 
> If that sounds like a place you want to cover, […]


That comes partly from the editorial desk, and partly from company culture. And it is self-perpetuating. People read the paper, people take jobinterviews with that paper knowing what it stands for, people get selected in job interviews based on if they'd fit in with the team, team arround you has a certain view in you daily working life -- what results is basically an ecosystem. So no one is necessarily giving those out as rules, but everyone knows what a paper stands for and 'self adjusts'.

Then there is financiers or sponsors of a paper -- especially important if there is no more money to be made in news (because facebook and craigslist got all them moneys), because the editorial staff becomes more reliant on money from the outside. And especially importent in the US, as you dont have publicly financed media outlets anymore (aside from maybe NPR). That usually (best case scenario..  ) comes into play as "red lines", so stuff where you'd selfcensor, or could be fairly certain, that the owner/board wouldnt me happy to have it published.

Then there is "access", best explained on "government access", where papers get fed exclusives from PR people, if they can be fairly certain that the reporting will be positive, and with plenty of "good will". This is also self enforcing, because its a benefit for both the PR folks and the paper. And even if you arent hooked on exclusives, if you are a part of the (f.e. capitol hill) scene, this also influences your perception of topics after a while.

Then there is "national security", which can be invoked, to halt a certain article from being published, but afaik this would be in the hands of the owners of a paper, if they adhere to it or not.

Now, why am I writing this?

There is commentary and there is news. Commentary is basically written by "experts" the paper either sources depending on the topic, or has amongst its own staffers. Outside sources, get picked up more often, if you had them in the past - so over time this also creates a familiarity. Commentary, more often than not is "one of the issues of the day", as viewed through the "editorial line" lens of a paper. Its opinions, feelings, thoughts, everything thats not news, but context.

And then there is news. Which should be matter of fact, best practice - fact based, reporting. And usually is done in neutral language. (At least in newspapers, publishing daily. In weeklies - they usually still try to give context.).

Now to why I'm writing this. Journalism usually doesnt try to "create" themes, stories or impressions with the placement of news. The front page can be an exception. They dont try to "create connections" - where none are. As mentioned in the posting above.

Thats distinctly not what journalism does - and if it would do so, it would have ventured into PR work.

And journalism doesnt explain context over a longer period. So it doesnt tell you how stuff developed, or a more fully fledged context on things, outside of some topics that make it into commentary, and then commentary itself has no incentive to be thorough or all encompassing or..

Thats really on the reader. Or people who read and write books.. 
--

In this entire configuration it imho is important to understand, that its almost impossible to claim, or demand "impartiality" in der interest of the user, because - basically its hard for people in groups to stay impartial, and some bias (even of the unconscious kind), always is expected.

Even with news, even if you try to verify stories using multiple sources, even in the best case scenario.

Thats why multiple perspectives and newspaper sources are so important. You literally cant get better informed by one source, and you cant demand "impartiality" - because on some level nothing is.
--

Now lets get into why it might have gotten worse in the social media age.

- First, investigative reporting is expensive. So why should you pay for it, if people dont pay for news anymore - and noone has to look for stories anymore, you get them for free over blogs and twitter! Means investigative reporting is under risk of dying out. News outlets these days are usually bundling their departments on bigger investigative stories with the staff of other newsoutlets - in essence so it doesnt cost as much.

- Being first is more important than being correct. This is an attention economy thing in the digital age, that also has to do with "who gets the first link out, that can be shared" >> this is then the story that will get most clicks.

- "Veryfied by other newspaper sources" got highjacked by the blog economy. So blogs would provide sources, that less reputable rags would pick up, then a more reputable paper would take two of those, to verify that the story was correct (source could still have been the same blog), then more reputable papers would go with that news paper source, and so on and so forth... So PR Agencies pretty much had figured out how to "seed" certain stories a few years after facebook became mainstream.

- People being stuck in their facebook feeds for news consumption. Facebook algo doesnt select by "truth" or "quality" it selects by "popularity" and it self inforces - you on theories and stories and angles, that you like, because they are easier for you to parse, they give you better emotions, ... and then bubble.

News papers at least try to verify stories, and have other journalists near by people can talk with and ask questions and so on --- so any news outlet is better, than following the blogosphere, or whatever ends up in your facebook feed (where you dont click through and then dont know if it came from a marketing initiative or a news outlet).

Sidenote: Tucker is not news, and neither are your radio shockjocks. Thats commentary again - see above.. 
--

Aside from that there are other biases, and stuff newsoutlets are prone to, from "what sells the paper" to "agenda setting" -- (thats the stuff gatekeepers do). Which come with their own problems.

But then what happened to public "informedness", once gatekeepers got eliminated, turned out to be the following. Everyone shared "horrorshow" an "scandal" and "you wouldnt believe" and "hate", "anger", "fear", about 100x as often as any other stuff.

Pretty much ending with Facebook having to play the gatekeeper role again, just this time algorithmically - and in very select cases (banning Trump, was the most high profile so far), and thats also far from ideal, which brings us back to..

Please actively look out news sources, see, that you get some from multiple (or at least "both") sides of the spectrum, to actually get a deeper understanding about stuff. Try to stay away from stuff that mainly tries to hook emotionally, and read commentary mostly for entertainment. (Panel discussions and so on, might or might not be different).
--

And if you can, try to stay away from statements like "they mostly lie, and when they do not...", because most of the issues actually come from systemic problems that are pretty much impossible to get rid of -- and if journalism does try one thing, its pretty much - not to lie.

There are plenty incentives for them not to get caught in a lie also. But then - there also is framing, and depending on how strong the "partisan activism" (or the hand of the sponsor) of a paper is, you might end up on a couch on fox news and framing the entire news day -- but even then, thats usually done via commentary, and the newsdesk usually sends out more "neutrally" written stuff, even on Fox.

(Well, up until a point. Do you remember when Trump called Fox fake news and told you to watch Newsmax insted? And you all did? Rupert Murdock actually worried about his viewer numbers, fired part of the Fox news desk, and made sure, personally, that they got viewernumbers back -- which was not "journalistic" at all, But something of which the owner of the channel thought, it had to be done. Allegedly.)
--

Influence as in "someone tells a journalist what to write", or "someone creates a page in a certain way, so connections are implied that arent there" usually isnt common at all. Partly because even as a paper owner you dont have to (people tend to write "in the style of a paper" on their own), partly, because you cant. (Newsschedule is now as close as possible to realtime, so even "designing the frontpage" has become less and less important).
--

So how to influence best. Best influence method today is microtargeting, via (political) ads, and thats something that mostly gets "bought on" and facilitated via social media platforms. So  if you break out of your facebook or twitter feed for news consumption -- you've almost done enough already to not have your opinion decided by those. Next step is to be aware that very impactful (usually negative) emotions (hate, anger, fear, loss...) are used to get certain messages to spread far faster and wider, than their rebuttals ever could. So try not to mainly fall for those, if possible. Look up puppy videos on youtube instead, they'll also do the trick.
--

Most often sentiments like "the media lies" are driven by feelings that your own "perceived reality", doenst get featured in mainstream media anymore.

And that can have two causes. First - media is "too liberal" and doesnt tell "proper conservative truth", in which case - please still keep reading liberal media outlets, as well as "the new frontiersman", you conservative paper of choice. It will benefit you over time. But also the other way around. With a special case of that being, media f.e. being reluctant to report on crises, where a negative public perception would make them worse. (Migration crisis would be the classic example.)

Second - you have become an emo, and are only consuming fringe news, that usually give you the real fluffpieces, or horrorshow, or the russian perspective - exclusively. And while being an emo is totally fine and could score you the protagonist role in the next Square Enix game, in terms of news consumption, thats not ideal.
-

End of textwall.  You can go now. Play a game, or something.. 

edIt: This is mostly a writeup for news ecosystems in western ("democratic") countries. If most of the media is stateowned in your country, and independent news outlets get shut down because "they be financed by the enemy" - the media ecosystem plays out much differently, of course.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks like recall is going to lose. Also,


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Sep 15, 2021)

KingVamp said:


> Looks like recall is going to lose. Also,



Well....


With shit like this happening (again), can you really blame them for calling voter fraud?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SyphenFreht said:


> Well it was a nice try on your part, but you can't pick and choose what you consider the truth when the facts have been clearly presented multiple times. And just because you're adamant about your OPINIONS does not make them fact, no matter how hard you try.
> 
> Show me some examples of straight up BLM criminality from a non Republican backed news source and we'll talk.
> 
> ...


First off, apologies for late response, I got sick and caught up in doing something for a while.

Second, while something are my opinions, it is fact that antifa and blm rioted throughout the past year and a half. There are videos showing it online, and people still refuse to believe it! So don't talk to me like I don't know the truth when it's clear you don't. If anything, half the members here are hypocrites and ignorance for not knowing these simple truths that are easy to look up. And you want me to provide source from a non-Republican back news source? Oh yeah, doesn't sound bias. Only liberals aren't bias pieces of shit scum that tell the truth. You have no idea how the mainstream media works, do you?

But I decided to humor you since even though you claim people like me don't provide sources yes you spout out this shit, I shall take pity on you. Here are some what one would consider non-republican backed news sites that you oh so crave actually calling the riots, well, riots.


https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/aust...media-says-theyre-mostly-peaceful/ar-BB198RTB

https://thehill.com/opinion/national-security/539903-putting-antifa-and-black-lives-matter-on-notice

https://nypost.com/2021/01/07/liberal-amnesia-about-last-summers-riots/


----------



## SyphenFreht (Sep 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> First off, apologies for late response, I got sick and caught up in doing something for a while.
> 
> Second, while something are my opinions, it is fact that antifa and blm rioted throughout the past year and a half. There are videos showing it online, and people still refuse to believe it! So don't talk to me like I don't know the truth when it's clear you don't. If anything, half the members here are hypocrites and ignorance for not knowing these simple truths that are easy to look up. And you want me to provide source from a non-Republican back news source? Oh yeah, doesn't sound bias. Only liberals aren't bias pieces of shit scum that tell the truth. You have no idea how the mainstream media works, do you?
> 
> ...



No worries, glad you're feeling better. 

 Even with posting links from "un-biased" or "non-Republican" news sources, you've still proved my point. The first link you posted is almost entirely a blog moreso than an actual news article. The only references it has are still shots from other news coverage. The second link you provide actually states that individual members of BLM and Antifa, who are still reported to be right wing infiltration, are the ones enacting the violence, and the article even states that BLM needs to move away from the violence, due to the fact that it's a decentralized organization, basically meaning anyone can claim to be a member of either with little to no scrutiny and enact horrors with said organizations metaphorical banner. The New York post is amazing, in the sense that every article it shits out is filled with drivel that actually links to itself to save the guise of credibility. Not one link I clicked on had a url that directed to anything other than a previously written NYPpost article. 

So while your attempt to humor me obviously took a wrong turn, I will withdraw my position on all Republicans not being able to site sources. Maybe next time you could cite some that actually back your claims?


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> With shit like this happening (again), can you really blame them for calling voter fraud?
> ...



You're telling me that they had the power to rig an election but not the power to stop the recall from happening in the first place? 
lol you know what happens when your candidate is just a token piece and says f#$k stuff in a DEEP Blue State.. you lose with 30% of the vote.. The only Fraud that happened was allowing Elder to be a Fraud of a Candidate


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

djpannda said:


> You're telling me that they had the power to rig an election but not the power to stop the recall from happening in the first place?
> lol you know what happens when your candidate is just a token piece and says f#$k stuff in a DEEP Blue State.. you lose with 30% of the vote.. The only Fraud that happened was allowing Elder to be a Fraud of a Candidate



Stopping the CA recall completely would be a bad political move, because they can't silence nearly half of the state (I think it's at 44% yes).
Voter fraud would be the way to go, since all the ballots are mail-in. 

That being said, I don't think the recall failed because of fraud. 
It failed because California is a hugely democrat state, and people are swayed more by political affiliation than logic.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Stopping the CA recall completely would be a bad political move, because they can't silence nearly half of the state (I think it's at 44% yes).
> Voter fraud would be the way to go, since all the ballots are mail-in.
> 
> That being said, I don't think the recall failed because of fraud.
> It failed because California is a hugely democrat state, and people are swayed more by political affiliation than logic.


I don't think you saying wrong info with Malicious intent but speaking misconceptions doe not help
"they can't silence nearly half of the state" the Recall was only able to get 1,626,00 valid signatures  and thats after *The petition was initially given a signature deadline of November 17, 2020, but was extended to March 17, 2021, by Sacramento County Superior Court Judge James P. Arguelles due to the pandemic.*
 and even after that at correct count only have* 36%* at 3,300,00 as yesterdays election
Ca has 22million Voters ..3.3 Mil is barely 12% of CA ...NOWHERE NEAR_* "Half of the State"*_ That most Conservatives  talking Points want to claim "half the State' To justify CA wasting $300mill on this unnecessary election


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 15, 2021)

djpannda said:


> You're telling me that they had the power to rig an election but not the power to stop the recall from happening in the first place?
> lol you know what happens when your candidate is just a token piece and says f#$k stuff in a DEEP Blue State.. you lose with 30% of the vote.. The only Fraud that happened was allowing Elder to be a Fraud of a Candidate


Wow, that loyalty just flew away the moment defeat was inevitable. I feel really bad for right wingers, they not only have the numbers showing they're typically the less educated, less vaccinated, and more violent fraction of the country, their ability to empathize and support their people in defeat is worse than the conditional love of a yuppie parent after a bad soccer game. That being said, I did myself the disservice of checking that link, and... ouch. The "Sources" page first links to his own website's posting of the same, and then links... to the same story from multiple sources, a guide from a county on how to ensure your vote is counted, an old debunked story about a mail thief (who, if I remember right, was a Trump supporter to begin with)... I don't think you understand how to cite sources well, comrade.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I don't think you saying wrong info with Malicious intent but speaking misconceptions doe not help
> "they can't silence nearly half of the state" the Recall was only able to get 1,626,00 valid signatures  and thats after *The petition was initially given a signature deadline of November 17, 2020, but was extended to March 17, 2021, by Sacramento County Superior Court Judge James P. Arguelles due to the pandemic.*
> and even after that at correct count only have* 36%* at 3,300,00 as yesterdays election
> Ca has 22million Voters ..3.3 Mil is barely 12% of CA ...NOWHERE NEAR_* "Half of the State"*_ That most Conservatives  talking Points want to claim "half the State' To justify CA wasting $300mill on this unnecessary election



Exact numbers don't change the substance of the argument. You can't silence a large portion of the state. 
Non-voters are irrelevant.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Exact numbers don't change the substance of the argument. You can't silence a large portion of the state.
> Non-voters are irrelevant.


 LOLOL "exact Numbers:" lol yup Exact info does not mean True lolol
 ...oh I guess you did have Malicious intent ....as 12% ( HECK EVEN 36%) is nowhere 50% and does not justify wasting $300Million that could of been used for 300Million better reasons


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

djpannda said:


> LOLOL "exact Numbers:" lol yup Exact info does not mean True lolol
> ...oh I guess you did have Malicious intent ....as 12% ( HECK EVEN 36%) is nowhere 50% and does not justify wasting $300Million that could of been used for 300Million better reasons




My point is that there are too many people to outright ignore the recall effort. 
You are the one that said they would ignore the election before commiting fraud. 
I'm saying that isn't possible for a popular movement; fraud would be more likely. 

That being said, you consistently argue in bad faith. 
You're obviously trolling and its not going to work on me


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Exact numbers don't change the substance of the argument. You can't silence a large portion of the state.
> Non-voters are irrelevant.


I believe the term you're looking for is "Potential Voters", and they're absolutely relevant the second they show up to the polls. Bigger issues draw bigger turnouts, and tend to show how blue a state really is. It only took less than 2 million folk to start this crazy train without any pushback from the other side/state majority, and now barely more than that number came out in support for Elder (which shows just how large a voting block they actually are), while several million more wanted to keep the current administration going. It was never triggered by any sort of major voting group wanting change, it was always a minority calling out and abusing recall rules... And now it has only served to empower a really lackluster democrat with delusions of self importance and a dream of a run for the white house.

As an employee of the Registrar of Voters, I can assure you that voting is both safe and incredibly well monitored by third parties, as we've been having so... so many public observers... totally not slowing us down. Also, you should listen to the pretty panda. Seems to be arguing pretty well.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> My point is that there are too many people to outright ignore the recall effort....
> That being said, you consistently argue in bad faith.


First 1,626,00 or 7% of the voters should have never been given right to recall and the Recall bar should be raised to avoid political shenanigans.
and the definition of Bad Faith is your statement.. alternate reality  



elk1007 said:


> Exact numbers don't change the substance of the argument..


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> I believe the term you're looking for is "Potential Voters", and they're absolutely relevant the second they show up to the polls. Bigger issues draw bigger turnouts, and tend to show how blue a state really is. It only took less than 2 million folk to start this crazy train without any pushback from the other side/state majority, and now barely more than that number came out in support for Elder (which shows just how large a voting block they actually are), while several million more wanted to keep the current administration going. It was never triggered by any sort of major voting group wanting change, it was always a minority calling out and abusing recall rules... And now it has only served to empower a really lackluster democrat with delusions of self importance and a dream of a run for the white house.
> 
> As an employee of the Registrar of Voters, I can assure you that voting is both safe and incredibly well monitored by third parties, as we've been having so... so many public observers... totally not slowing us down. Also, you should listen to the pretty panda. Seems to be arguing pretty well.



Everyone received mail-in ballots
What does "turn out" mean to you?




KingVamp said:


> Looks like recall is going to lose. Also,




This is fake news. 
Claiming voter fraud and asking people to report suspected voter fraud are different. 
The video posted by BitMasterPlus actually claims voter fraud, for comparison.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Everyone received mail-in ballots
> What does "turn out" mean to you?


so if everyone received Mail-in Ballots, all 22mil Registered Voters... and only 3mill voted Yes.. Then you agree that only 12 %voted yes....


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Everyone received mail-in ballots
> What does "turn out" mean to you?


Turn out means how many of those 22 million show up to the polls. It seems like the majority of the folks who voted for the recall to happen also voted for Larry Elder, but that they were in a fair minority that could have been an even smaller percentage of the vote depending on said turn out. More turn out tends to mean more democrats in California. The fact that this even happened at all is because the threshold to start a recall was quite low and had no way to be countered, and now it has only served to bolster the incumbent in future elections and waste buckets of money... and the other side is already complaining about fraud before the polls had even closed, and seek to waste even more money and solidify the victory of their rival that much more. It's kinda sad, really.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> This is fake news.
> Claiming voter fraud and asking people to report suspected voter fraud are different.
> The video posted by BitMasterPlus actually claims voter fraud, for comparison.


oh hey look missinformation again
Larry Elders website on 9/13/2021 had *"Statistical analyses used to detect fraud in elections held in 3rd-world nations (such as Russia, Venezuela, and Iran) have detected fraud in California resulting in Governor Gavin Newsom being reinstated as governor. The primary analytical tool used was Benford’s Law and can be readily reproduced."*

He definitely claimed Fraud...mind you this was at least 48 hours before the actually Election... he only mistake was putting up the website too early and was caught and he had to backtrack..


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

> Turn out means how many of those 22 million show up to the polls





> Everyone received mail-in ballots



No one had to show up to polls. 

Larry Elder got the most recall votes because he was the most popular candidate. 
The only more popular candidate was "blank"


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> No one had to show up to polls.
> 
> Larry Elder got the most recall votes because he was the most popular candidate.
> The only more popular candidate was "blank"


Are... you considering no to the recall "blank"? You realize he lost because he was not the most popular candidate by a fairly huge amount, right? The nearly 6 million "No" votes are votes for Gavin, almost triple what Larry Elder received.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 15, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> Larry Elder got the most recall votes because he was the most popular candidate.


you mean 2nd most Poplar Cadidate with 12% of the Voter.. if 12% is a Popular Candidate then man ...you Must of Voted for Ross Perot in 1992!


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 16, 2021)

djpannda said:


> oh hey look missinformation again
> Larry Elders website on 9/13/2021 had *"Statistical analyses used to detect fraud in elections held in 3rd-world nations (such as Russia, Venezuela, and Iran) have detected fraud in California resulting in Governor Gavin Newsom being reinstated as governor. The primary analytical tool used was Benford’s Law and can be readily reproduced."*
> 
> He definitely claimed Fraud...mind you this was at least 48 hours before the actually Election... he only mistake was putting up the website too early and was caught and he had to backtrack..



If you check waybackmachine, his stopthefraud website said that on _September 6th._
It's clear that its referencing Newsom's previous election in 2019, as he used to be Lieutenant Governor for 8 years prior to becoming Governor. In context, he would not be reinstated during this race, because he was never out of office. He could be reinstated as governor after completing his Lieutenant Governor term limits.



Dakitten said:


> Are... you considering no to the recall "blank"? You realize he lost because he was not the most popular candidate by a fairly huge amount, right? The nearly 6 million "No" votes are votes for Gavin, almost triple what Larry Elder received.



The second question can still be answered if you voted no to the first. Leaving the second questions blank means that, if Newsom is recalled, they have no preference.



djpannda said:


> you mean 2nd most Poplar Cadidate with 12% of the Voter.. if 12% is a Popular Candidate then man ...you Must of Voted for Ross Perot in 1992!



These are red herrings. _Non-voters don't matter in an election. _
Even if they did, you can't claim they would have voted one way or the other.

To sum up your derailing efforts, I said that Larry Elder was the most popular *recall candidate*.
You are arguing that Newsom is a recall candidate 
_You are also claiming recall effort was a waste even though more than 1/3 of active voters said yes. 
Of those who voted yes, nearly half said "Elder"._

You try to downplay this recall as if no one wanted it, but that's just dishonest.

Here's my re-railing effort: 


> My point is that there are too many people to outright ignore the recall effort.
> You are the one that said they would ignore the election before commiting fraud.
> I'm saying that isn't possible for a popular movement; fraud would be more likely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dakitten (Sep 16, 2021)

elk1007 said:


> If you check waybackmachine, his stopthefraud website said that on _September 6th._
> It's clear that its referencing Newsom's previous election in 2019, as he used to be Lieutenant Governor for 8 years prior to becoming Governor. In context, he would not be reinstated during this race, because he was never out of office. He could be reinstated as governor after completing his Lieutenant Governor term limits.
> 
> 
> ...



Comrade, I am beginning to think your knowledge of teh maths may not be up to par... or you're just arguing in bad faith. The 22 million are all valid voters, even if this particular election didn't get their vote. This was a special election, which happens on a Tuesday, a work day, and featured a recall that many people didn't understand. Some folks didn't feel they knew enough to wisely place a ballot. Some folk just didn't care... but that leaves out the recall supporters altogether,  who were mobilized and active and still failed altogether. Not even a full 1/10th of the voting population cared for Larry Elder. Fewer still cared to have a recall at all. No other state would have humored this expensive clown show, and nobody even came close to dethroning one of the least liked Democrats in decades. So sorry, but this was pointless and the math doesn't lie. Gavin had the votes by a landslide so bad, his opponent gave up his fraud claim before the morning and just conceded.


----------



## djpannda (Sep 16, 2021)

Dakitten said:


> Comrade, I am beginning to think your knowledge of teh maths may not be up to par... or you're just arguing in bad faith.


I agree


elk1007 said:


> If you check waybackmachine, his stopthefraud website said that on _September 6th._
> It's clear that its referencing Newsom's previous election in 2019


Lol 2019 nope his talking bout 2021 “*have detected fraud in California resulting in Governor Gavin Newsom being reinstated as governor.”*
_Man …best case you just proved Elder was lying about fraud. Worst case your parroting lies to make a bad faith argument._

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And here’s abc 7 with a saved picture of the website stating it on 9/13 https://twitter.com/abc7/status/1437651716548096001?s=21


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 16, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Well....
> With shit like this happening (again), can you really blame them for calling voter fraud?


When they call fraud before the election even starts? Yes I can.
Besides, need proof that this is widespread enough to effect elections before and even after fixing them. That this only effects one party. 


You need an ID to register, signature verification and some ballots even have barcodes. So the notion of "no identification" is just wrong.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 22, 2021)

"*Texas Abortion Ban Architect Now Looking To Recriminalize Gay Sex And Overturn Gay Marriage"*
https://www.comicsands.com/u/alanryland
https://www.comicsands.com/jonathan...dkk-VvXIgHrfVHlWjOFJsuZDqCAm9Z17ZWHZykTRjCMsU


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Sep 22, 2021)

Good lord, all this reminds me of a Looney Toons skit.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 20, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Conservative POOs corner


why did they put gamer 3 times


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2021)

Found the fraud.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> "*Texas Abortion Ban Architect Now Looking To Recriminalize Gay Sex And Overturn Gay Marriage"*
> https://www.comicsands.com/u/alanryland
> https://www.comicsands.com/jonathan...dkk-VvXIgHrfVHlWjOFJsuZDqCAm9Z17ZWHZykTRjCMsU


Just another reminder that Conseritves are the actual snowflakes that hate when other people have freedom


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 10, 2021)

Hooray for traditional values


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## djpannda (Dec 23, 2021)

In this weeks Conservative New Corner.. 
Popular Republican Congressman takes Vacation in Hitler footsteps (literally ), Gets divorced after 8 months, and Teaches the world the skill of a Homeschool kid.  
Madison Cawthorn’s visit to Hitler’s vacation home alarms his NC district’s Jews​





U.S. Rep. Madison Cawthorn, wife are divorcing after 8 Months.​(actually Handwriting)






A GREAT example of Conservative *MORAL, MARRITIAL, and Educational VALUES*


----------



## Delerious (Dec 24, 2021)

Thought this was an interesting bit. Though regarding one of his points, I'm not sure I believe that institutions handle things very well these days. As far as his perception of populism - well, I believe politicians need populism in order to understand the issues that are facing the common people. Regarding Trump, while he did run as more of a moderate/conservative populist, he did not properly address populist issues, and he was more open-mouthed than he was open-minded. Furthermore, while he claimed to be against a lot of the bigwigs in government, he also let a lot of those big wigs in his administration persuade him to take more economic libertarian actions. The biggest issue I have with the less-tempered conservatives these days is that they play way too much into culture war issues rather than focusing on the core issues that have led to the rot of our nation. The same thing can also be said about the democratic party - and especially liberal media, It's pretty clear what the big wigs in Washington - Republican or Democrat - really care about, and that's how much they can get away with playing the system in their favor and pitting the common people against one another so that we become less aware of what's going on.

I don't so much blame Trump for all our messes as much I do the circumstances that gave way to Trump. And the sad thing is that neither Democrats, nor Republicans are willing to take their share of the blame for the road they have started us down. Between Raegan and Clinton, the problems that started with these two individuals have left our country spiraling toward disaster. Unless more people wake up to this realization and start to understand where the U.S.'s core issues lie, I don't see a positive vision for this country's future.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Dec 24, 2021)

djpannda said:


> In this weeks Conservative New Corner..
> Popular Republican Congressman takes Vacation in Hitler footsteps (literally ), Gets divorced after 8 months, and Teaches the world the skill of a Homeschool kid.
> Madison Cawthorn’s visit to Hitler’s vacation home alarms his NC district’s Jews​
> 
> ...


Breaking news: Man gets divorced like a lot of other people and goes to a place Hitler once was. I guess all of Germany are still Nazi's then since Hitler was there and their leader when alive. Thx for the riveting news as usual! And of course Democrats obviously have the better values. There's no illiteracy in their districts, or fatherless homes, and absolutely no Democrat run place has been burned down and robbed to no end. Damn, stupid conservatives ruin it for everyone!


----------



## djpannda (Dec 24, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Breaking news: Man gets divorced like a lot of other people and goes to a place Hitler once was. I guess all of Germany are still Nazi's then since Hitler was there and their leader when alive. Thx for the riveting news as usual! And of course Democrats obviously have the better values. There's no illiteracy in their districts, or fatherless homes, and absolutely no Democrat run place has been burned down and robbed to no end. Damn, stupid conservatives ruin it for everyone!


I sorry I didn’t know Knowing and Actively vacationing and posting about Hilters summer home was no longer taboo..
 And seeing that the WHOLE CONSERVATIVE PLATFORM IS _MORAL, MARRITIAL, and Educational VALUES.. I just think it’s funny_


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Dec 24, 2021)

djpannda said:


> I sorry I didn’t know Knowing and Actively vacationing and posting about Hilters summer home was no longer taboo..
> And seeing that the WHOLE CONSERVATIVE PLATFORM IS _MORAL, MARRITIAL, and Educational VALUES.. I just think it’s funny_


Hey man I totally agree with you 110%. I personally believe anybody who simply stands or walks on the ground Hitler once stood and walked on should be considered a Nazi and a genocidal dictator period. And those damn conservatives with their wholesome and moral values should all burn in hell if you ask me.

(to be serious for a sec, I originally made the title of this thread to grab attention, but in all honesty, I now hate both the right and the left for various reasons since nowadays it's not the right vs. the left anymore but the people vs. the corrupt political parties in government. still can't change the thread name since I either don't know how, not a high enough level, or I don't have those privileges on here)


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2021)

@BitMasterPlus you report the first post with a title change request.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all, as Biden agrees with, Let's Go Brandon~


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2021)

BitMasterPlus said:
			
		

> (to be serious for a sec, I originally made the title of this thread to grab attention, but in all honesty, I now hate both the right and the left for various reasons since nowadays it's not the right vs. the left anymore but the people vs. the corrupt political parties in government. still can't change the thread name since I either don't know how, not a high enough level, or I don't have those privileges on here)


Yeah, you’re gonna have to give us something better to work with than a vague idea of a title “or something like that”. We’re not your editors - you made the thread, you come up with a name. As far as I’m concerned, this kind of “mega thread” has no purpose whatsoever, the section was created to discuss individual news items. We don’t need a catch-all thread for multiple stories as seen from a particular biased perspective, and we have locked threads for doing this in the past. In my opinion this thread should also be locked, for the reason listed above and because it doesn’t serve its original purpose anyway, but since I am kind I will give you the opportunity to have a say on how this proceeds. I will reiterate, I believe it should be locked. If you have specific stories you want discussed, each should have an individual thread.


----------

